# Chance of Deployment [Merged]



## TangoTwoBravo

We've had several threads revolving around the issue of deployments.  One common theme seems to be that soldiers want to go on deployment.  Another is that Regular Force soldiers want the deployments and quit when they do not get them, attributed in part to having to include Reserves on deployments.  Another is that the Reserves want tours but are blocked from doing so.

Running counter to this is the perception that the army is burned out from too many tours.  Is this disonnance a generational thing?  In my last tour at the Regiment the number of people trying to get on a deployment vastly outnumbered those trying to get out of one (I actually can't think of anyone trying to get out of a tour).

The early and mid-nineties saw multiple deployments at the same time that the Army was reducing in size.  These deployments were high stress with an Army not really geared towards doing them.  Benefits were also less than today, especially when the tax break for high-risk is considered.  Is the "burned-out" army image a holdover from 1994 or a current phenomenon?

Today's tours seem to have more clear aims and the public has been engaged in them.  Tours also bring many benefits.  Money, prestige, medals, excitement, the fulfillment of "why I joined" all make going on a deployment attractive.  The negatives are there as well, of course.  Family separation, living in a highly controlled environment, loss of freedom, danger to life and limb and even boredom all make tours difficult things as well.  

How many tours is too much?  What is the right break between tours?  I suppose the answer will depend on the person and the type of tour that they had.  Is one tour every three years a reasonable tempo (ie a two year break between getting back and going over).  How long should a new soldier have to wait before going on a deployment?  What tempo will satisfy the desire to deploy without burning out the troops?


----------



## Armymedic

I think deployment rates are totally dependant on what you do and where you are posted.

An individual infantry soldier does not deploy as often as an Armour soldier, they do not deploy as mush as Engineers. And there is always a whack of CSS going over.

As there are more Res infantry then any other, it is those soldiers who get to go over in place of Reg F pers more then anyone else.

Min of 24 months between 6 month tours would be good (double the Pers Tempo recommendations). We have troops here in Petawawa who will be going on thier 3rd Afghan tour this summer. That is too much.


----------



## reccecrewman

My .02 on the newbies going over;  Soldiers should have to spend a minimum of 1 year in REGIMENT prior to deployment.  This ensures he has a few FTX's under his belt, has an idea of the way we work in the field and gives his superiors a good assessment before throwing them into the breech.  There were guys on Roto 3 who got to the Regiment in November and were in Afghanistan in February.  Not one FTX, crew commander had no clue if he was a thud or switched on.............  Meanwhile, back at the Farm in Pet, there were plenty of troops who hadn't been deployed since Roto 13 Palladium or longer, and for some mind boggling reason, they were not sent.  I can understand the leadership wanting to get the young troops experience by sending them overseas, but JC, come on!  These guys didn't even do the TMST training.  I can't be alone in thinking that the youngsters with less than 1 year in the Regiment should only be sent over if they can't find other people. (And they can ALWAYS find a Corporal somewhere in the Regiment who wants a tour)


----------



## Haggis

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> I can't be alone in thinking that the youngsters with less than 1 year in the Regiment should only be sent over if they can't find other people.



Although I agree, not everyone shares your opinion:



			
				GO!!! said:
			
		

> No one is quitting because they are deployed too much in the Infantry. They are quitting because of the regular crap, like weekend duties, taskings to Wx, and sitting around doing nothing for 3 years as a Pte.



But some do:



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> It seems that in many cases the Units are sending over the same guys over and over again, an many who want to do a Tour are being passed over.  This does nothing for retention either.  Those who don't go become disillusioned.  Those who continually go, get burnt out and disillusioned.



Then this: 



			
				2Bravo said:
			
		

> Another is that Regular Force soldiers want the deployments and quit when they do not get them, attributed in part to having to include Reserves on deployments.


 

To which I reply: If not on deployments with the Reg F, then where are Reservists supposed to gain operational experience?



			
				2Bravo said:
			
		

> Another is that the Reserves want tours but are blocked from doing so.



There is already a "cap" on Reserve participation on international ops which is regularly exceeded, despite hearing (in this thread and others) that there are more than sufficient Reg F soldiers to deploy.  In Bosnia now the majority of the soldiers there are Reservists.  Now it's only 80 or so, but two years ago it was upwards of 300 out of a TF of 1200.

My thoughts are that if the chain of command is hearing from the soldiers "we want to deploy" then our commitments can be increased, allowing us to truly "punch above our weight" in the international arena.  Also, Reserve augmentation could be reduced or eliminated altogether.

However, if the chain of command is hearing "we need a break" then either our commitment needs to be scaled back or Reserve augmentation increased.

In any case, is the chain of command listening?


----------



## honestyrules

First off, I'd like to say that in my environment, there is not enough tours to be sick of it, tired, exhausted, type of thing.

The only thing I'd like to say ref. tours these days is that with all the benefits involved, lot of people want to go to get those benefits, but aren't interested in the mission or the experience that comes with it.

I think that a better screening of individuals would help weed out from operations all soldiers who are getting away with taskings (or "bad go"), duties, and such ,and then are fighting to death to get a position on a tour. 

Everybody knows people who are playing the social worker/injuries/dag red/ game to get away from stuff. Somehow, the same bunch are the ones the more willing to be deployed to "max benefits locations".

Don't get me wrong, I'm not stupid, if you give me the choice between ALERT or Afghanistan, I would pick Afghanistan....(benefits), BUT to me ,if you sign on the dotted line ,you should go wherever you're told (UNLESS VALID REASONS, and true reasons).
If you join for the benefits but are reluctant to do  anything that take you away from your family or make you sweat or work long hours, I just hope that it will not stay un-noticed.

I feel better now...
I'll go wherever I have to, because that's what I believe in...

But at the same time, I won't buddyf**k anybody to get the money...

Now, in Afghanistan, with the risks/accidents and such, I guess you want to go with guys that are professionals, believe in what they are doing, and are team players...period...Roger out.


----------



## TCBF

The "Field Army" is no busier now than it was in the seventies or Eighties -  in fact, probably much less so.  The trouble is, starting in the nineties, we began to deploy out of the NATO AO, and that meant bringing a lot of 'deep' CSS with us, and that meant deploying the "Garrison Army", most of whom had never spent four years on two hours notice to move in 4CMBG, or had been away from their family an average of six months a year on exercise, taking a course or teaching a course.

I do not believe the emergence of the MFRC Mafia is merely coincidental either.

Tom


----------



## Haggis

TCBF said:
			
		

> The "Field Army" is no busier now than it was in the seventies or Eighties



The "Field Army" is 25% smaller now.


----------



## Armymedic

TCBF,
You are incorrect because we do not have a "Field Army" anymore, no battalions (other then in name only), no brigades and certianly no divisions.

We have large grouping of deployable company level units, for the sole purpose of force generation.

There is no use in lingering over comparisons of what we have now to what we had until the closure of 4 CMBG.


----------



## TCBF

Your science is skewed by your sampling.

 ;D

Since individuals, not orgs, are the crux of the matter, I merely compare the workload of the individuals - me and my cohort - of the seventies and eighties with the work load in the ninties and now.

My wife can confirm it (with the wives in her cohort), we were  away much more in the eighties - field ex, course, etc - than we were in the later years.

Let's take a look:  
1. Return fm Ann Lv Aug 78.
2. Final prep for Cyprus, then 10 days Emb Lv.
3. Oct 78 - Mar 79_ Cyprus.
4. Disembark Lv.
5. Apr: Prep for Ex.
6. May-Jun, Ex.
7. Jun-Jul: teach summer courses.
8. Aug79: Ann lv.
9. Sep-Nov: On crse Gagetown.
10. Dec: On crse Petawawa.
11. Dec-Jan: On lv
12: Jan 80-winter trg.
13. Feb, on Crse in Wainwright.
14. Teach crses in Pet.
15. May- Field Ex.
16. Jun-Jul: Teach summer courses.
17. Aug: Leave.
18. Fall 80, teach TQ3 Crmn.

On the plus side, when we took leave - we TOOK it.  4 to 6 weeks to burn it off.  I accumulated nothing.  I visited relatives, friends, and went canoeing, backpacking and fishing.  

Work hard - play hard.

Sure, Spring 99 to summer 04 was busy, including Roto 6 Zgon and Roto 0 Kandahar.  But I was away a lot more whwen I was younger. Even in Germany, with Boeselager.  I may not have been as FAR away - but that's not the point, is it?

Tom


----------



## warrickdll

TCBF said:
			
		

> ... I merely compare the workload of the individuals - me and my cohort - of the seventies and eighties with the work load in the ninties and now.
> ... we were  away much more in the eighties - field ex, course, etc - than we were in the later years.
> 
> Let's take a look:
> 1. Return fm Ann Lv Aug 78.
> 2. Final prep for Cyprus, then 10 days Emb Lv.
> 3. Oct 78 - Mar 79_ Cyprus.
> 4. Disembark Lv.
> 5. Apr: Prep for Ex.
> 6. May-Jun, Ex.
> 7. Jun-Jul: teach summer courses.
> 8. Aug79: Ann lv.
> 9. Sep-Nov: On crse Gagetown.
> 10. Dec: On crse Petawawa.
> 11. Dec-Jan: On lv
> 12: Jan 80-winter trg.
> 13. Feb, on Crse in Wainwright.
> 14. Teach crses in Pet.
> 15. May- Field Ex.
> 16. Jun-Jul: Teach summer courses.
> 17. Aug: Leave.
> 18. Fall 80, teach TQ3 Crmn.



Could this difference in your own deployment tempo be due to your own career progression? 

Of the many differences discussed between the members of 1RCR London and 3RCR Germany when they amalgamated (not the correct term) into 1RCR Petawawa, op tempo wasn't one of them. Both found exercises to be shorter but this was expected as you were already in the training area.

Problems with tempo at the time seemed to be more affected by rank and rank/life progression Pte/Cpls in the Battalion never complained of tempo, whereas an NCO would return from Deployment and then be sent to Gagetown to instruct. Rank progression played a big part in this: A M/Cpl in 1RCR in the late 80s and early 90s was probably only in the Battalion for 3 or 4 years before being promoted (and sometimes less); but by the mid-90s you were looking at a person who had at least twice that much time in. This difference in rank progression meant that an NCO was much more likely to have married and have kids - which would seem significant.

Note: I quoted your list because I see no differences in the amount of time from service in the 90s (aside from non-Germany operational deployments).


----------



## TCBF

Exactly.  Most persons complaining about Op Tempo can't compare with the eighties because they weren't in the Army then.  This Op Tempo thing started when we began sending units away who had not deployed before (Avn Sqns, etc), and began telling our CSS types that they existed to support the Army, not be in it.  Predictably, a few believed it, and were mildly surprised at the pace. "What do you mean this isn't Cdn Tire?"

I bet we have a MUCH higher ratio now of people who NEVER go on exercise or deploy overseas than we had in the 80s, because no one has the balls to tell them to get out.

Tom


----------



## warrickdll

Ahhh... The light! It shines brighter now.

It seems most are in agreement that there is only a limited problem with tempo. 

Regarding the topics 2 main questions: 

 1) When should first deployment occur? An NCM minimum would be initial training (Inf == 6 months), then familiarization with the unit (at least a month) and then the full workup training (depends on the mission... say 3 months). More is better, but as a minimum.

 2) What should the Tempo be? Is there a way to maximize temp for junior members (even as high as 18 months) and at the same time lower the tempo as time/rank increases (as these will already be more heavily tasked as instructors or on lengthy courses)? Or is that already being bashed around in the Attrition Rates within the Infantry/SITREP ON MILITIA INFANTRY UNITS/Armd Recce Reserves on Deployment threads?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

I started this thread to get at the tempo issue without getting too hung up on the Reserves issue.  I put those impressions in the preamble to set the stage.  Nobody seems to want out of deployments and resent other components when they do not (both Reg and Res).  

I'm looking for impressions from the forum on their experiences, as well as their thoughts on what the tempo should be (related, of course, to pre-deployment training).  Looking at my last unit, we deployed four Recce Sqns, a HQ Sqn and two RHQs over a two year period.   I think that everyone who wanted a deployment got one.  I think that many actually wanted more, but that impession may have been wrong.

The infantry have had the situation of the "operational pause" of the last 18 months cutting their own deployment cycle back.  The phenomenon of infantry Ptes wanting tours and not getting them may vanish.

I like the idea of the three year cycle, but I think that we need to put in some institutional stability at the sub-unit level in order to get the maximum benefit out of it.  We have the managed readiness plan which identifies units, but until we can say what will be in those task forces and have soldiers know what sub-unit they will be in we will continue to be in the dark until the warning order.


----------



## George Wallace

2Bravo said:
			
		

> I'm looking for impressions from the forum on their experiences, as well as their thoughts on what the tempo should be (related, of course, to pre-deployment training).  Looking at my last unit, we deployed four Recce Sqns, a HQ Sqn and two RHQs over a two year period.   I think that everyone who wanted a deployment got one.  I think that many actually wanted more, but that impession may have been wrong.


As you know, I was there with you and you are wrong.  There were many who wanted to go and didn't.  I was 10% and passed over on the "Double" Tours in 2003 and actually cut 24 hours prior to getting on the plane.  In 2004, Ottawa refused to give me an extension to do a Tour with my Sqn (Previously OK'd by the Reg't, if Ottawa were to approve.).  That made three in a row.  The thing that really rotted my socks was when I was on the 10% List; that a couple of people not 10% listed, with Med Cats, were sent instead.  There were also many instances of troops doing quick turn arounds and heading back over on Tour.  


[Edit to add]  Since the Op Tempo of that Unit has been so high in the last three to four years, there are very few left (with the exceptions of those Posted), who would not have gone now, or won't be going in the next year.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

I guess the point remains that the Regt was going to deploy you and you wanted to go, but Ottawa intervened (DMilC?) for whatever reason.  I will also grant that at certain rank levels, timing could mean missing all the tours depending on postings/positions.  How many Tpr/Cpls were in the Regt in Aug 03 and were not on a tour over the next two years unless they were on category or mata/pata leave (or had other deployment "issues".)   Many had two tours.  B Sqn probably felt pretty down when everyone deployed in 03, but they formed the basis of Roto 3's Recce Sqn one year later.  The 10 % lists got eaten up before the chalks left in my recollection.

I'm sure, however, that there were guys who were on Roto 13 that wanted on Roto 3 or 4 and are now fighting to get on TFA Roto 2 (TF 3-06 whatever its called).  This speaks to the desire for tours.  Perhaps new theatres have an added attraction?


----------



## George Wallace

2Bravo said:
			
		

> ....  B Sqn probably felt pretty down when everyone deployed in 03, but they formed the basis of Roto 3's Recce Sqn one year later.  .



The majority of Crew Commanders were Posted out, replaced by people from the School and ERE.  It was nearly a new Sqn when it left.

But that is all water under the bridge and there will indubitably be time, that no one will find themselves without a Tour; unless they don't desire one, and then that begs other questions.


----------



## Armymedic

2Bravo said:
			
		

> I'm sure, however, that there were guys who were on Roto 13 that wanted on Roto 3 or 4 and are now fighting to get on TFA Roto 2 (TF 3-06 whatever its called).  This speaks to the desire for tours.  Perhaps new theatres have an added attraction?



I know of medics (yes that is more then 2) who did Roto 8, Roto 13/ISAF Roto 0, Roto 3 and now going on Roto 2 (03-06). Some also did G8 summit and all did the BTE in 03. How is that not busy?

Tom,
You say people do not go out the the field as often now....I disagree, they just do field for a different reason. I was going to put up my 5 yr schedule, with the tours, fd ex, domestic ops and courses. It is as busy as yours, albiet more leave because of pre and post deployment.

where are all the people who use CMTC (out in the Fd) training to go?


----------



## TCBF

Okay, busy, but we like it busy, right?  Who exactly are the people who keep hiding behind the curtain and crying to the padre that they are too busy? 

My point is that, if they can't hack it now, they could not have hacked it in the bad old days either.  The pace was hectic then as well.

Tom


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

TCBF said:
			
		

> Okay, busy, but we like it busy, right?  Who exactly are the people who keep hiding behind the curtain and crying to the padre that they are too busy?
> 
> My point is that, if they can't hack it now, they could not have hacked it in the bad old days either.  The pace was hectic then as well.
> 
> Tom



I cant help but think that the simple answer to who is having difficulty with this 'busy' routine, are those with families and commitments other than that which the Military demands of them. On the flip side, I cant see the single living Soldiers, unhindered by much other than their workplace to be crying about deployments.

From a Reservists perspective, its the Tpr.s and Cpl's that are predominantly itching for a tour, whereas they seem to be digging for MCpl's and higher for the latest deployment. 

At least thats what its looking like, from our latest contribution to the upcoming TF. I can only take uneducated guesses concerning RegF, but that would classify as "out of my lane" (and rightfuly so). 

On that note, i'll leave my .02 limited to that.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

The point I was trying to make was that over the past 18 months (between ATHENA Roto 1 and TFA Roto 1) the number of infantry companies deployed was scaled back, while most of the other branches were not.  To a new Pte in an Infantry battalion this would probably be frustrating.  The CSS slice for the smaller task forces stayed relatively large (fixed "costs" I suppose).

I suppose we will see how the new tempo works out if we deploy a second line of operations.  With one line we will have, on average, 2 LAV and 1 Light sub-unit deployed at any one time.  With 18 and 9 sub-units available respectivley the tempo will result in one deployment every three years or so.  Probably too long for some folks.  Go with two lines and we'll see the same sub-unit back in the breach roughly eighteen months after getting home.  Perhaps too quick for some as well, given that the pre-deployment training would start six months earlier. 

Another issue with tempo is the state of our sub-units.  Can all of our sub-units be considered up to strength?  How much cascading or collapsing is required?  Is this were the reserves could best fit in (fleshing out sub-units)?

Another interesting wrinkle is what happens to the morale of a task force that trains up for a line of operations and does not deploy?


----------



## warrickdll

2Bravo said:
			
		

> The point I was trying to make was that over the past 18 months (between ATHENA Roto 1 and TFA Roto 1) the number of infantry companies deployed was scaled back, while most of the other branches were not.  To a new Pte in an Infantry battalion this would probably be frustrating.  The CSS slice for the smaller task forces stayed relatively large (fixed "costs" I suppose).



So why was there a scale-back? It appeared purely political at the time (Canada won't say No to deploying but we will slow deployment down and beg poverty hoping Afghanistan will solve itself). But if there is still a tempo problem why the dysfunction in deploying a small force of about 2 battalion equivalents (indefinitely with 12 battalion equivalents)? Is it CSS specific?



> Another issue with tempo is the state of our sub-units.  Can all of our sub-units be considered up to strength?  How much cascading or collapsing is required?



Aside from some flex why would they not be?
 - Is there a shortage of applicants?
 - Are there enough applicants but no budget for recruits?
 - Is there a sufficient recruit training budget but insufficient numbers of instructors?

I guess with 1 line of operations then cascading and collapsing (all new terms in this context for me) would solve any numbers deficiencies, but with 2 lines then ensuring unit strengths would seem to be prudent.



> Is this were the reserves could best fit in (fleshing out sub-units)?



I thought for the good of humanity you wanted to avoid opening that up? Depends on why you have reserves - at a guess full recruiting would be more cost effective than to have an entire army reserve structure to provide some augmentees. But if reserve augmentation is required to fulfill the reasons you have the reserves - then yes.



> Another interesting wrinkle is what happens to the morale of a task force that trains up for a line of operations and does not deploy?



Bitterness can be character building. As much as trying to get that force on to the next tasking would be great, there is also the reality that many individuals would be sent elsewhere in the interim. Disappointment is part of all life, military or not.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

You're right.  Bringing up the Reserve bit was risky!  The danger of thinking on the fly and posting late at night.

By cascading I was referring to taking soldiers from one sub-unit that has recently returned and placing them with a different sub-unit about to deploy.  By collapsing I was referring to combining two sub-units to make one.  They certainly aren't doctrinal terms!  Hopefully the fruits of any increased recruiting will first be used to bring units up to strength (with deployable people).

There was an "operational pause" at the end of ATHENA Roto 1 to give the Army (and the CF I suppose) a chance to regenerate.  APOLLO, PALLADIUM and ATHENA had resulted in two rather large battlegroups being deployed simulataneously to different theatres, although there was a break between APOLLO and ATHENA.  The first two ATHENA rotos were particularly large.  The new managed readiness plan was also put on the street around the time of the pause being announced, so I do think that the pause was instituted to get the Army tuned up for potential increased efforts.    

The smaller rotos (Roto 2 through 4) had one Recce Sqn, one small Infantry Coy (between 2 and 3 Pls depending on the Roto), an Engineer Sqn, the NSE, HSS (medics etc) and the NCE (forgive me if I forgot some elements).  
In Petawawa we mounted two of these Rotos in a row, so the "pause" was a relative term.  Still, its hard to judge the level of operational exhaustian before, during and after the pause.  We take lots of surveys, but I'm not sure if we track that particular metric.  Perhaps the sentiment in the infantry regarding disatisfaction with not getting tours was a side effect of the "pause", and therefore a temporary thing?

We are now coming out of that pause, with a large task foce in the process of deploying and another "on deck" to fill a potential second line.  If we do end up running two lines of operations, I think that most soldiers will satisfy their demand for deployment.  Is 12 to 18 months too quick for turnaround between tours?


----------



## George Wallace

2Bravo said:
			
		

> Another interesting wrinkle is what happens to the morale of a task force that trains up for a line of operations and does not deploy?


Example:

CAR prepped and set to go to the Sahara.  Stop Dropped.  Later went to Somalia.

Yes, the morale of a unit takes a S_____ Kicking when they train for a deployment and then don't go.


----------



## Blakey

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes, the morale of a unit takes a S_____ Kicking when they train for a deployment and then don't go.


I can defiantly sympathize with that statement...2 PPCLI 1995 "The Tour That Never Was...", months of work-up training in Canada, and the US (Fort Ripley). We were told by the Bde Comd 





> " %99.99 that your are defiantly going"


 at the beginning of the exercise in Ripley. End Ex was called, we even had a BG picture taken! (lol), BG Comd flies in on his helo, gets off and basically says 'Oh yeah, you're not going, the VanDoos are'

Talk about a kick in the nuts...


----------



## warrickdll

2Bravo said:
			
		

> By cascading I was referring to taking soldiers from one sub-unit that has recently returned and placing them with a different sub-unit about to deploy.  By collapsing I was referring to combining two sub-units to make one.


Thanks for the clarification 2Bravo.

One day, while shooting the breeze with others (so I can't claim credit for the idea - and can possibly avoid any blame) we discussed whether 1 year instead of 6 months would be more practical. At the end of the discussion it turned out that most would have preferred to do 4 months but with less support. 
As in: No leave; No leave centers; No Atco breeding grounds; No fixed address. So operate as in the field for the 4 months complete with Rolling Replen, Mobile LBU, and ensuring that the longer we stay the less we recreate a garrison. It would require an orientational shift in some CSS assets. 
Now this might be the way it is now (I don't know Afghanistan), but the longer the CF stayed in Yugo (or anywhere for that matter) it seemed the more we began to reside there. Of course this is probably completely unrealistic, as it would see an increase in the number of training cycles, more transportation costs, and increased concerns about local knowledge. But perhaps knowing why we don't approach this problem from other angles might reveal the best course available.


----------



## Armymedic

TCBF said:
			
		

> Okay, busy, but we like it busy, right?  Who exactly are the people who keep hiding behind the curtain and crying to the padre that they are too busy?
> 
> My point is that, if they can't hack it now, they could not have hacked it in the bad old days either.  The pace was hectic then as well.



On that you are unequivocal correct.


----------



## c_canuk

Iterator said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification 2Bravo.
> 
> One day, while shooting the breeze with others (so I can't claim credit for the idea - and can possibly avoid any blame) we discussed whether 1 year instead of 6 months would be more practical. At the end of the discussion it turned out that most would have preferred to do 4 months but with less support.
> As in: No leave; No leave centers;



Love that Idea, it causes a lot of admin headaches and you end up with a large part of your time accommodating everyone's leave... not fun for me in the Com Cen I imagine it's not fun for anyone else either




> No Atco breeding grounds;



oh man I would have loved to not have to ever deal with ATCO again, how the heck a civy who doesn't work weekends, holidays, before 0900, after 1500, makes twice what I do, and knows half as much for the post as a trained soldier in an operational theater let alone at home, makes sense I will never know... and It chaffed the heck out of me when my job as Assistant LAN administrator was changed to 1st level help desk cause they wanted ATCO and their supposed superiority to run things. They tied my hands because I couldn't be trusted(If I had the Admin passwords it would have become 100% appearant to all that they were useless and not needed) with administrator passwords so I had to request work orders to do things that should have taken me 5 minutes. 




> Now this might be the way it is now (I don't know Afghanistan), but the longer the CF stayed in Yugo (or anywhere for that matter) it seemed the more we began to reside there.



Take LOGBATT here in the GOLAN as near as I can figure it the only people served by logbat is logbat and the rest of the mission is served by UNDOF HQ and ROD... small wonder the CDS seen this place as a waste of resources. 

EDIT: Removed excessive and potentially career damaging rant about unrealistic demands


----------



## warrickdll

c_canuk:

My mistake for using such an ambiguous term as ATCO (though it looks as though it was therapeutic for you  ). I was referring to the prefab trailers used as temporary offices and accommodations by the CF (commonly seen on construction sites). Unfortunately it is the only name I know them by.


----------



## armyvern

Hmmmm C-Canuk,

Being on the dark side over there I can see that you do not have an understaning of UNDOF (TFG) at all. There is Logbatt...which serves the entire UN Mission over there. That would be the entire of all the Logabatt Supply section. Now those that work in Camp Services Supply for example, the QM are there to serve just the Canadian Contingent. 
We provided all the rations, T.P., etc ad nauseum for all contingents (even those in Faouar).
Now being a siggy over there, I'm sure that you could not have missed those daily deliveries to your camp from our Camp or Posn 22, 27, et al throughout the AOS? ...and deliveries not just to you but to the Austrians, Polish etc et al? You're leading a very sheltered life on your tour if you think there were a couple hundred Canadians over there supporting a couple of hundred Canadians. There were a couple hundred Canadians supporting a few thousand UN troops. Holy smokes. 
Camp Services (what all 16 of them??) supported CanCon...the rest of us who didn't belong to CS....supported everyone else.


----------



## TCBF

Just wait until there is no more VAC money for soldiers because it will be paying PTSD pensions to all of the civvie crack babies who 'toured' on contract in Bosnia and Afghanistan, etc.


----------



## Carbon-14

Armyvern, 

I suppose I was a bit rash there, but those daily deliveries are pretty much all done by J CON these days, you are right however that the wharehouse is run by canadians, but from UNDOF HQ's point of view the support they get from LoGBatt is very limited, though a large part of that is probably due to preparing to turn the mission over to the Ukranians last year and the Indians this year. I'm sure you are right and there is a lot of things I don't see going on, but Logbat, from the view point of UNDOF HQ, has gradually isolated itself from the rest of the mission.


----------



## c_canuk

Sorry all did it again (forgot to make sure I was logged in and not Carbon 14) that last reply was me, not Carbon 14 (he's off for lunch)


----------



## George Wallace

As a Siggie, you comments surprise me.  The pair of you are not taking any precautions with your IT Security.  Carbon14 should have logged off or locked his station.  You should also.  That or you overrode his/her password, which is also a Security concern.  You people are BAD.   Now wack your pee pee and get back to work.


----------



## Carbon-14

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a Siggie, you comments surprise me.  The pair of you are not taking any precautions with your IT Security.  Carbon14 should have logged off or locked his station.  You should also.  That or you overrode his/her password, which is also a Security concern.  You people are BAD.   Now wack your pee pee and get back to work.



Its a UN computer with an account for the position not the individual.  So several of us use the same account. I should have logged off Army.ca though.

** edit **

And i am working.  I said "roger out" on the radio, like, 15 minutes ago.


----------



## armyvern

Carbon-14 said:
			
		

> Armyvern,
> 
> I suppose I was a bit rash there, but those daily deliveries are pretty much all done by J CON these days, you are right however that the wharehouse is run by canadians, but from UNDOF HQ's point of view the support they get from LoGBatt is very limited, though a large part of that is probably due to preparing to turn the mission over to the Ukranians last year and the Indians this year. I'm sure you are right and there is a lot of things I don't see going on, but Logbat, from the view point of UNDOF HQ, has gradually isolated itself from the rest of the mission.


Yes JCon does the driving. Accompanied by a Canadian. Don't know how many trips I did on the daily fresh and dairy runs into Tiberias sitting in between the 2 JCon personnel cursing to myself as they drove at 22km an hour making a 25 minute trip take a full work day. So JCon does the driving (I say again..."accompanied by a Canadian"). And oh yeah the Canadians do the warehousing. That's a good point. And the ordering, and the purchasing, and the customs work for all the items coming through Syria from Cyprus and Europe to our Warehouses on the Israeli side) and the stocking, and the pulling of the items to satisfy all those demands from the entire AOS - including your Camp -. Speaking of which we also have to repackage each and every entire roll of toilet paper, paper towell....anything purchased on the Israeli side (including all your food) into bags/boxes etc to get rid of all the Hebrew on them because, as I'm sure you are aware....it is illegal in Syria to have anything with the words "made in Israel" etc or Hebrew on it anywhere. Right down to your box of "made in Israel pencils." Yep, Jap Con drives...and us Canuks do nothing. 

We do so much of nothing as a matter of fact that UNHQ NY and UNDOF HQ fought to keep the Canadians over there because we do such an excellent job of doing nothing supporting those couple thousand infantry guys from other countries. So I don't know where your pulling your information from but I can asure you it was *not* the UN or UNDOF HQ who the decision rested with.

Gee even being on the Faoaur side, I figured you knew about your own counterparts working in Zouani with another UN contributing nation....not supporting Canadians. I confirmed with one of my Cpls who's over there now...that indeed we are still doing all of which I just stated......


----------



## c_canuk

It seems to me that the majority of the people working for logbat are not supporting the mission but supporting a small number of people who are doing very impotant work supporting the mission. It seems to me that the ratio is very skewed and a lot of the people in what looks to me to be the larger group seem to think that Logbat is the mission.

I'm very fustrated because when I'm trying to do my job and certain people on the otherside are making it very difficult because they have the view that LogBat is the mission, not that LogBat supports the mission and they are putting me in a very uncomfortable place with UNDOF HQ where I work.

But if you say that I'm RTF out of er, I'll take your word for it as you've shown you definitly know what you are talking about, and I guess I'll should STFU. :-[

PS ask your corporal about Pancakes. you'll get a general impression on how this is going down, and how I may be faring since the only time they think about my dept is when they want some of my resources, and don't care what happens when they take them...


----------



## armyvern

c_canuk said:
			
		

> It seems to me that the majority of the people working for logbat are not supporting the mission but supporting a small number of people who are doing very impotant work supporting the mission. It seems to me that the ratio is very skewed and a lot of the people in what looks to me to be the larger group seem to think that Logbat is the mission.


Yep...cause you work on the other side and aren't part of Logbatt. By your own words previously to me you rarely go there...so it would seem to me that your judgement on the ratio and what they do over there every day may be very skewed.


> I'm very fustrated because when I'm trying to do my job and certain people on the otherside are making it very difficult because they have the view that LogBat is the mission, not that LogBat supports the mission and they are putting me in a very uncomfortable place with UNDOF HQ where I work.


Ahmmm, just as your job is to support the mission. No offense but they (the Logbatt folks) are simultaneously doing a close-out TAV, still supporting those couple thousand infantry guys and the rest of UNDOF with all their Logistcal requirements, and to top it off are at the same time trying to get 100% stocktakings done while simultaneously training and providing OJT to all the incoming troops from India (and I'm sure the language barrier is quite entertaining to say the least)...and you think you're frustrated?? Good thing you're not part of Logbatt...because then you'd really be under some pressure and be frustrated wouldn't you?


> But if you say that I'm RTF out of er, I'll take your word for it as you've shown you definitly know what you are talking about, and I guess I'll should STFU. :-[


Well apparently you definatly know what you're talking about WRT Logbatt  :


> PS ask your corporal about Pancakes. you'll get a general impression on how this is going down, and how I may be faring since the only time they think about my dept is when they want some of my resources, and don't care what happens when they take them...


I actually exchange e-mails with him quite reguarily a couple of times a week, along with some more senior pers over there. So I've heard all about it. First tour close-out for you I'm guessing here. Situation normal is what I hear from those who've done it before. Yep...I think to do their jobs, a close-out and a handover to another nation simultaneously you should be experiencing a great increase in their requirements for "your" resources. If you weren't experiencing this....something would definetly be majorly wrong. 

Sit back and just think about it.


----------



## c_canuk

> Yep...cause you work on the other side and aren't part of Logbatt.



I AM part of log bat, and I answer to Logbatt sigs, which is why I have 2 chains of command.



> Ahmmm, just as your job is to support the mission. No offense but they (the Logbatt folks) are simultaneously doing a close-out TAV, still supporting those couple thousand infantry guys and the rest of UNDOF with all their Logistcal requirements, and to top it off are at the same time trying to get 100% stocktakings done while simultaneously training and providing OJT to all the incoming troops from India (and I'm sure the language barrier is quite entertaining to say the least)...and you think you're frustrated??



I am also simultaneously doing a close-out with the limitations I sent you in a PM, while still supporting UNDOF HQ and providing OJT to all the incoming replacements



> Good thing you're not part of Logbatt...because then you'd really be under some pressure and be frustrated wouldn't you?



Frig...

The Big beef I have with the other side is that they forget I'm one of them, and think that I'm just a resources sponge to be squeezed at will, BTW CF is closing Before CZ.


However

*backing away with hands palms out*

not looking for confrontation, I admit I don't know everything thats going on, and my main beef is with sigs anyway... I'm sorry I strayed out of my arcs.


----------



## Smity199

Hey guys, Im going to BMQ on sept 1st for Infantry (Reg) and Im just wondering how long after you finish BMQ and SQ will you be ready to go overseas? are there other specific courses for say serving in afghanistan? and which regiments tend to see more action or is it all equal, like If im in the 3rd batallion (light infantry) will I be more likely to go overseas as opposed to being in a mechanized unit? Im just wondering because Ive had people tell me that I wont get to go overseas in particular to afghanistan and that ive missed the proverbial boat. I would be extremely dissapointed if I went through my first 3 years and never got to fight. Im joining the forces and infantry in particular to go to other countries and make a difference on the ground and see the world with my own eyes.
thanks  in advance for any info or answers anyone has
-Smity


----------



## ltmaverick25

The RCR and the PPCLI are deploying more often then the Royal 22nd Vandoos due to politics.

After SQ you will need to take your infantry trades course called DP1.  I beleive that is the bare minimum that would allow you to go to Afghanistan.  If you get them all done back to back its possible you may find yourself on one of the last tours.  Someone with more knowledge on the infantry side will have to give you more specifics though.


----------



## MikeL

Before you get to a Battalion you will have to do BMQ, DP1 Infantry(SQ/BIQ combined course) get to Battalion, get into a deploying Company an complete the work up training required to deploy. There is no real "set time" to give you as to how long it takes from the start of BMQ through your training to get on a tour. To many variables.


Also you get no say in if you go Mech or Light.

And every Battalion/Regiment is on a Rototation  ie PPCLI, The RCR than R22eR an repeat. Also it would depend on if the Battalion your in is going over as the lead of a BG, sending a Rifle Coy for PRT FP or augmenting the BG or if the BN is tasked to supply Soldiers for the OMLT/POMLT. As that dictates how many positions there are for the deployment.



Also don't worry to much about what people say ie you won't be going overseas, etc. Wait out on that as things are always changing.


----------



## Smity199

awesome, thanks for the info guys. Im really excited to begin training, a couple quick questions though skeletor: what do PRT FP and OMLT/POMLT mean????


----------



## dustinm

Smity199 said:
			
		

> awesome, thanks for the info guys. Im really excited to begin training, a couple quick questions though skeletor: what do PRT FP and OMLT/POMLT mean????



A google search has revealed that "PRT FP" stands for "Provincial Reconstruction Team/Force Protection", and OMLT/POMLT stands for "Operational Mentor and Liaison Team" and "Police Operational Mentor and Liaison Team."

Please correct if wrong 

See:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/66419.0 (PRT/FP)
http://www.comfec-cefcom.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/fs-ev/2009/01/19-eng.asp (POMLT)
http://www.comfec-cefcom.forces.gc.ca/pa-ap/ops/fs-fr/omlt-eng.asp (OMLT)


----------



## Smity199

thanks alot, guess I could have googled it myself lol   
skeletor you really know your shit eh, good to know people know what they are talking about


----------



## MikeL

I may have done a thing or two in the Army.. see my profile.


Also check your PMs as you have some errors in your profile.


----------



## aesop081

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> the Royal 22nd Vandoos



If you can't name the regiment properly........



> due to politics.



You should know better.


----------



## Jammer

...thanks for coming out though


----------



## Good2Golf

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> The RCR and the PPCLI are deploying more often then the Royal 22nd Vandoos due to politics.
> 
> After SQ you will need to take your infantry trades course called DP1.  I beleive that is the bare minimum that would allow you to go to Afghanistan.  If you get them all done back to back its possible you may find yourself on one of the last tours.  Someone with more knowledge on the infantry side will have to give you more specifics though.



Ltmaverick25, perhaps given your membership in the Senior Service, one might consider letting others more appropriately in the know on a particular subject provide substantive input to the poster's question.  Then the poster would know that rotations of the infantry units are amongst PPCLI, The RCR and the R22eR, not whatever name you decide to compose.  

Also, using a bit of your past life and checking out the DIN-available references, you would know that all three regiments share contribution equitably to the AMRS, so your personalization of rotation methodology is ill-informed and inflammatory.  Stop it.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Jammer

...but seriously, no one can tell you for sure if you'll make it on a tour to Afghanistan.
We (in the CF) with the exception perhaps of the big heads at NDHQ really know what will happen after 2011.
Don't worry about it for the time being. Concentrate on getting through BMQ, Battle School and getting to whatever Bn you go to. Then take it from there. Till then, good luck to you.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Once again, here's the formula for getting a tour in your first 3-year engagement:

There are literally too many variables to try and pick a specific future rotation.  Chances vary by trade, by mission, by rotation, and, of course, there are these variables:



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If you join either infantry or armour, you will get posted to a unit after your training.  It may be the unit of your choice, or it may be where the Army needs you most. So, here's the formula:
> 
> A.   If you start now, and estimate a year for recruiting and six months for training
> B.   And you hope that the planned cycle of unit rotations overseas doesn't change, and pick a trade based on that
> C.   And get posted to your unit of choice.
> D.   And land in one of the companies/squadrons designated for a tour.
> E.   And the government doesn't change its mind on the mission.
> F.   And the Army doesn't change its mind on Task Force structure.
> G.   And you "DAG Green" all the way through the pre-deployment training cycle.
> H.   And you don't piss off your chain of command and get dumped to the rear party for being a dink, or some other technical term for administrative or disciplinary burden.
> I.    And there's not another election that pulls us out of Afghanistan (or wherever) at the last moment.
> J.    And you don't get appendicitis two days before your departure.
> K.    And the sun doesn't go nova.
> 
> Then:-
> 
> You might get an operational tour within a three-year basic engagement.


----------



## ltmaverick25

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Ltmaverick25, perhaps given your membership in the Senior Service, one might consider letting others more appropriately in the know on a particular subject provide substantive input to the poster's question.  Then the poster would know that rotations of the infantry units are amongst PPCLI, The RCR and the R22eR, not whatever name you decide to compose.
> 
> Also, using a bit of your past life and checking out the DIN-available references, you would know that all three regiments share contribution equitably to the AMRS, so your personalization of rotation methodology is ill-informed and inflammatory.  Stop it.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff



I meant no disrespect to the R22eR, I have a strong family lineage in that regiment.  When I spoke of politics, I was talking about the federal kind, not sure if that was misinterpreted or miscommunicated on my part, but certainly I was under the impression both from comments I have read on army.ca and the news that they were not deploying as often.  If that is incorrect that I am glad to hear it, stand corrected and appologize.

As for the name of the unit, I was always under the impression that it translated to the Royal 22nd Regiment, or their nickname, Vandoos.  Ive always used both when referring to them.  Again if that is incorrect that thanks for the update, but once again, absolutely no disrespect is meant towards that unit in any way shape or form.


----------



## MikeL

You pretty much slashed off part of the full name of the Regiment an inserted the nickname for the Regiment. Either go with the full name Royal 22nd Regiment, abbreviated form R22eR or Vandoos an don't combine them into one hack/slash job.

Also, I dunno how much you watch the news or anything like that but R22eR deploys.. an they are leading the current BG right now.

Quick run down for you on the Battle Groups that have deployed to Kandahar

TF 1-06  - 1PPCLI
TF 3-06 - 1RCR
TF 1-07 - 2RCR
TF 3-07 - R22eR (unsure of which BN went)
TF 1-08 - 2PPCLI
TF 3-09 - 3RCR
TF 1-09 - 2e R22eR
TF 3-09 - 1PPCLI (upcoming BG)

Plus the Vandoos were on earliar rotos in Kabul


----------



## dapaterson

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> The RCR and the PPCLI are deploying more often then the Royal 22nd Vandoos due to politics.



Interesting assertion.  Utterly baseless and obviously poorly researched, but interesting.

The Army's hexagon of doom (AKA the ATOF) was intended to provide an easy to manage method to prepare battle groups for deployments - developed pre-Afghanistan, it was intended to facilitate training, deployment and reconstitution of units, providing an easy calendar for units to understand what they would be doing several years out.

It consisted of two lines of operations, as the CF had informed government that it would be possible to maintain two deployments (making assumptions about the size of the force deployed).

Thus, units were placed on one of two conveyor belts - the first and second lines of operation.  Once they came off one, they'd feed on to the other one in the future.

It happened that in the early days two bns of the R22eR were on the second line.  That is, they were trained up, validated, and spent six months as the go-to guys if anything happened.

But as time went on, the model was refined an altered.  Refined to avoid tasking the same LFA twice in succession or close succession on the first line, and also because the commitment on the "first line of operations" was much greater than the model was built for.

No politics.  No interventions from the politicians.  Just the G3 staff doing what G3 staffs do - plan and adapt.


----------



## aesop081

Checkmate......


----------



## ltmaverick25

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Checkmate......



A little immature don’t you think?

I am man enough to admit when I have made a mistake and apologize for it, such as the case in this thread.  What value do you serve with a post like this?


----------



## aesop081

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> A little immature don’t you think?



Not at all.


----------



## Scott

ltmaverick,

When you get a reply like that you should think about your posting history as to why it might have surfaced. Now that is enough here, thanks.

Scott
Army.ca Staff


----------



## Smity199

I sure hope the kind of bickering here doesn't forbode the camaraderie or lack there of I'll experience during my time with the army


----------



## 1feral1

Smity199 said:
			
		

> I would be extremely dissapointed if I went through my first 3 years and never got to fight.



Be careful what you wish for mate. 

There is nothing glorious about death, dying and killing.


----------



## Jammer

Amen brother!


----------



## Topper2804

For what its worth, my experience was this: Grad BMQ on Friday, start DP1 following Monday, have just recently finished DP1 and am getting ready to head to Van for a domestic op and am Tentatively scheduled for TF 1-11 (obviously a lot can change from now to a year from now).  So yes things can move fast, but at the same time I also graduated with people who spent 6 months on Pat after Basic, and trained with guys who were good candidates and had an unlucky injury and were recoursed halfway through DP1. So really you never know until you know. If you were hoping for a clear answer, Ha  get used to it.


----------



## Mdeadman

I am a mother of two currently in school to be a dental assistant, my fiance is planning on joing the ROTP next year and I have been considering enlisting once I am done school. My question is, a friend of mine whos husband is in the Canadian military said that deployment in Canada is not mandatory and they can not force you to go. I would really like to be a dental technician on base but the thought of being deloployed frightens me.  Is this true or is this false information?


----------



## Shamrock

One of the auspices of enlistment in the regular forces is unlimited liability in terms of service. This covers, but is not limited to, being ordered into harm's way. It also includes deployment and postings against one's will.


----------



## OldSolduer

A fair question.

Short answer is if you are Regular Force, you can be ordered to deploy. You have a choice - deploy or release.


----------



## Brasidas

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> A fair question.
> 
> Short answer is if you are Regular Force, you can be ordered to deploy. You have a choice - deploy or release.



If buddy's ROTP, there shouldn't be an option for him to release during his obligatory service.


----------



## PuckChaser

Brasidas said:
			
		

> If buddy's ROTP, there shouldn't be an option for him to release during his obligatory service.



Don't you have to pay back your schooling immediately if you VR after ROTP/RMC?


----------



## Shamrock

Release is a right all service members share.

During periods of obligatory service incurred through subsidized education, members may have financial penalty for early release.  Payment plans can be arranged should the individual be reasonably unable to repay the monies prior to release.


----------



## George Wallace

Brasidas said:
			
		

> If buddy's ROTP, there shouldn't be an option for him to release during his obligatory service.



The question wasn't about him, but about her as a Dental Technician.  She as a Regular Force member would have to deploy if so ordered to do so.  It is only Reservists who have the "voluntary" option to deploy or not.  I am pretty sure that there are no Reservists as Dental Techs, so that option is out.


----------



## dapaterson

ʞɔoɹɯɐɥs said:
			
		

> Release is a right all service members share.



No.  They do not.  An order-in-council placed all members of the Regular Force on Active Service as of 1989.  Members on active service have no right of release.  Per the NDA.


----------



## medaid

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that there are no Reservists as Dental Techs, so that option is out.



That option is available in the PRes world. A Detal Det is part of the Field Ambulance composition. This calls for up to 4/5 Pte/Cpl Dental techs. However, since majority of Field Ambs do not posess the infrastructures to propperly employ a Dental Tech in the PRes world, I would say that this point is moot.

When I was RctO, I had a perfectly qualified Dental Assistant that wanted to enroll as a Dental Tech. I remember going through quite a bit to find out if and how I could enroll one. Almost had to justify why/how we needed one, and how to employ them on a 1 night a week, 1 weekend a month basis. This is with the Brigade MIR right down stairs from my LOC. By the time I got a "yes, go ahead and start it" the applicant with drew and moved on to other things.


----------



## Nauticus

This thread is about if this individual can use the military to gain free training and get paid for it, while not doing so for the sake of the Forces but rather for her own reasons.

Based on the fact that you don't want to actually _serve_ in the military, it probably isn't for you.


----------



## ballz

Nauticus said:
			
		

> This thread is about if this individual can use the military to gain free training and get paid for it, while not doing so for the sake of the Forces but rather for her own reasons.
> 
> Based on the fact that you don't want to actually _serve_ in the military, it probably isn't for you.



She said she wants to join after she's done school. Not as if she would be the first person to enroll for purely financial benefits anyway.


----------



## Loachman

Why would "thought of being deployed frighten" you? What is to fear? You'd most likely just be working in a dental clinic of some sort, but in a different location.


----------



## NSDreamer

Loachman said:
			
		

> Why would "thought of being deployed frighten" you? What is to fear? You'd most likely just be working in a dental clinic of some sort, but in a different location.



 As a mother of two, with a husband who is reg force and could be ordered away, there is a fair reason for any involved mother to be nervous about being deployed overseas. It's a hard task, as many know, to leave your children with someone else for what might potentially be a long period of time.


----------



## brihard

Mdeadman said:
			
		

> I am a mother of two currently in school to be a dental assistant, my fiance is planning on joing the ROTP next year and I have been considering enlisting once I am done school. My question is, a friend of mine whos husband is in the Canadian military said that deployment in Canada is not mandatory and they can not force you to go. I would really like to be a dental technician on base but the thought of being deloployed frightens me.  Is this true or is this false information?



If you join the Regular Force (full time), you can be posted anywhere in Canada, or sent anywhere else the Canadian Forces has a sizeable presence. This includes the possibility of operational deployment overseas.

With that said, dental techs are not a trade that would be 'forward deployed' outside of a major base into a small outpost; they would be kept back at a major medical facility, which means a major, secured base. Short of having extraordinarily bad luck and having a rocket land on your head, you're probably safer inside one of these bases than you are crossing the street in any major city.

Now, the very small odds of being subject to violence aside, serving overseas may mean relatively austere conditions, crappy hours, mediocre food, and n uncomfortable climate. But serving overseas is also recompensed with substantially higher pay.

One thing you need to factor in is the possibility that you and your husband may be posted to different bases within Canada. Usually the military's pretty good about posting service couples to the same base, but depending on your husband's trade he may eventually pe posted somewhere that doesn't have openings for dental techs, and you might spend a couple years apart. Hopefully someone form the dental field can speak more specifically to how much opportunity there is for a dental tech to follow their spouse.

So overall I'd say that Dental Tech is as 'safe' a trade as you can find, and that even if you're deployed, the only real challenge will be crappier conditions than you're used to. But with that said, if you're unwilling to contemplate the thought of deploying overseas, then don't join up.


----------



## TimBit

Here is a pie chart of where dental techs can get posted. Please note, this includes up to CWO. Yours to see how well this fits with your hubby's preferences.

Yes I know... I just like pie charts...


----------



## Loachman

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> As a mother of two, with a husband who is reg force and could be ordered away, there is a fair reason for any involved mother to be nervous about being deployed overseas. It's a hard task, as many know, to leave your children with someone else for what might potentially be a long period of time.



The OP asked, specifically, if "deployment in _*Canada*_ is not mandatory".

She may or may not have confused "posting" with "deployment", but "deployment" within Canada is certainly a possibility - dental pers were deployed to Vancouver and possibly other nearby sites for Op Podium (Winter Olympic Security) a year ago.

She also said that this "frightens" her, rather than simply "concerns" her.

Thousands of other mothers have deployed. This is a condition of service for them.


----------



## pter

Ok, Here's the story

I was infantry for two years then I saw the light and OT'd to 0168. I got posted to a very high profile unit and have been "deployed" according to the units standards. I want something more. I want a real deployment not a #$(ing vacation that I collected TD on. I really don't care where I go(I'll do GD on a Boxtop run). But for some reason I can't seem to be deployed. I'm dagged green, PDR/PER good at my job, ask my Sgt. almost everyday, and even put in a memo requesting a deployment! I didn't join the forces to sign autographs and sit on my ass all day in the off season.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Lowlander

What trade is 0168?


----------



## Robert0288

supply tech I think


----------



## aesop081

pter said:
			
		

> Ok, Here's the story
> 
> I was infantry for two years then I saw the light and OT'd to 0168. I got posted to a very high profile unit and have been "deployed" according to the units standards. I want something more. I want a real deployment not a #$(ing vacation that I collected TD on. I really don't care where I go(I'll do GD on a Boxtop run). But for some reason I can't seem to be deployed. I'm dagged green, PDR/PER good at my job, ask my Sgt. almost everyday, and even put in a memo requesting a deployment! I didn't join the forces to sign autographs and sit on my *** all day in the off season.  Any suggestions?



Do the job you have and do it well. Keep asking. Your time will come too but maintain a positive attitude in everything you do.


----------



## mariomike

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> supply tech I think



That's what it looks like.
00168 - 911 - SUP TECH - VIE 3 
http://www.army.ca/wiki/index.php?title=MOSID_and_MOC&redirect=no


----------



## westernarmymember

Correct, 00168 = Supply Technician


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View

Stay positive and be patient. I understand your frustration it took me 9 years to get deploy somewhere.


----------



## armyvern

Want my job??

What Unit are you with? PMs will do fine.


----------



## Good2Golf

pter said:
			
		

> Ok, Here's the story
> 
> I was infantry for two years then I *saw the light* and OT'd to 0168. I got posted to a very high profile unit and have been "deployed" according to the units standards. *I want something more*. I want a real deployment not a #$(ing vacation that I collected TD on. I really don't care where I go(I'll do GD on a Boxtop run). But for some reason I can't seem to be deployed. I'm dagged green, PDR/PER good at my job, ask my Sgt. almost everyday, and even put in a memo requesting a deployment! I didn't join the forces to sign autographs and sit on my *** all day in the off season.  Any suggestions?



So seeing this possibility was not included as part of "seeing the light"? 

Ask for a posting to one of the service battalions this summer, then you will have a better chance of a deployment.  Did you think that your unit's establishment could handle losing one of its 911/168's for 6  months plus workups?


Regards
G2G


----------



## Wookilar

I was in 6 years before I got my first deployment bloody anywhere outside of Borden, Wainwright, Suffield and I was in the "right places" inside 1 CMBG.

Then I wasn't home for the next 7 years.

It will come. Learn your trade, become proficient in all things Bin Rat (listen to Vern, and others like her...wait, there's no one like Vern). Make it known that you want to go...anywhere, but be realistic. Asking to go to A'stan as a Sup Tech Pte/Cpl when we are ramping up a training mission is possible, but not probable.

Even the taskings to SAVs/TAVs, even if they are in "vacation spots," are important.

Wook


----------



## cupper

Always remember "Be careful what you wish for"


----------



## Danno1

Hey guys, this a great forum. I went to a Navy recruiter at age 18 but was convinced not to join by my mom, who said better get an education and understand the world better before a commitment. At that time, they were eager to take me. 

Well now I’m 26 and ready to commit! Unfortunately it's much tougher to get in. And I now have another obstacle: The fiancé. I searched the forum for this question and visited a recruiter. The experience was a disappointment. The recruiter was knowledgeable and a nice enough guy, but I got the vibe he saw I was a white male without an engineering degree, and wanted to move on as quickly as possible. The native high school kid in the booth next to me got a much warmer reception. Again, nothing against the recruiter, I’m sure he’s under pressure and understands the politics of recruitment much better than me, but it was discouraging. 

So I didn’t get this question answered: Which trades are most likely, and least likely, to be deployed? I have nothing against deployment, and my preference is MARS and other naval positions which involve heavy deployment, but for my fiance’s sake, I agreed to explore other options. She has a weak relationship with her family and is bad at making friends, and I’m not confident in her mental strength to be alone for long periods of time. Hopefully this will change over time.  

From my research, this is what I gather are the least likely to be deployed for significant amounts of time, in seriously hostile areas, like Afghanistan:

Plumbing and heating technician
Meteorological technician
Communicator Research Operator
Pilot

Others that are certain to spend significant time away from home:

Aerospace control office/Operator
Infantry/Artillery/Armour
Intelligence 
Anything naval, incl MARS, hull technician, engineers, Sonar 
Health care administration/Medical 
Weapons/ammo technicians

Does that sound about accurate?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## ttlbmg

Hey there, good luck on your application! In terms of lesser deployment positions, I personally think that can be deceiving. Although you may not be deployed in some positions, there will be a great deal of time that you can be away for training, exercises, courses. I will speak to the other side of it, as my spouse is currently a member. 

For your fiance, I will say that the military does have a great deal of resources in place to help family members while their significant other is away. While she might not have an easy time making friends, I will say that, at least in my cases, the people my husband works with and their spouses have been very warm and welcoming to me. There are also counselling services, some bases have support groups in place, and the MFRC. There is support for her if you are away.

That being said, it is difficult to have a spouse away on a regular basis. I think you would need to sit down and have a really serious conversation with her about your choices. I'm not sure how many spouses are prepared for "army life," and being a spouse, means that you are apart of it. For my husband, he went on tour before we actually got married to ensure that I could and wanted to handle this lifestyle. The thing is, nothing is guaranteed. I don't know if this helps, but it is just my two cents. Again, good luck!


----------



## armyvern

Well, I just want to point out that, even in recruiting, personnel have different personalities.  Apparently, you are seeking position as an Officer and the lad next to you as an other rank ... two whole different ball-games; trying to compare the two is silly. And, the native Canadian in the booth next to you was being seen by a different person with a different personality than your particular staff. Some people have great personalities, others no so much. Please don't over analyze the situation while forgetting the basics of human interaction. The mountain of which you post is more than likely just a molehill.  

As for the answer to your question to the recruiter about "who deploys the most", it is entirely unpredictable. It is totally dependent upon what missions our government chooses to send us to as participants. I still haven't met an individual who can accurately predict what those folks are thinking. A UN mission could see an "all-Loggie" task force with very minimal zero trade involvement by Canada such as we experienced during our decades in the Golan Heights. We could see a Naval Task Force, such as recently occured in Libya. We could see another mission that closely involves our front-line personnel and their support staff such as Afghanistan.

Your list below is entirely inaccurate as who is tasked to deploy is entirely dependent upon numerous things: mission requirements, tasks, goals, HQs requiring staff, type of mission.

If you are hoping to avoid deployment, or to minimize that, I'd suggest that you seriously consider whether or not the CF is actually for you. Unfortunately, it is what we do and we can't predict where, when, or who our Nation is going to call upon ... or how often that will occur. It's part of the business and that uncertainty is exactly why the CF is considered a lifestyle vice a job. If that uncertainty and unpredictability is _really_ not OK with you, then really consider the consequences of siging on that line.


----------



## Danno1

Thanks for the replies, it's nice to hear a spouse's perspective too ttlbmg 

This has been a delicate issue for her and I, since it's something I've always wanted to do, and has becoming increasingly important to me, given then direction our economic, military and culture is headed (not good on all counts!). I simply can't see myself in any other career or lifestyle long term. 

ArmyVern, thanks for clearing that up. You're right, you cant extrapolate much from a simple brief exchange.  I'm actually glad to hear that deployments can't be predicted, I can pass that as justification for applying for the trades I wanted all along ;D I've always wanted to be in the Navy and live near a port town, which would be useful for post-career life skills too.


----------



## Harris

Just remember too that you won't necessarily be posted to the coast for your whole career.  Depending on the trade and rank achieve, you can certainly expect at least one posting to somewhere like Ottawa for example.  If your trade were RMS Clerk for another example you could be posted to pretty much any unit (including a reserve unit) as well.


----------



## aesop081

Danno1 said:
			
		

> From my research, this is what I gather are the *least likely to be deployed for significant amounts of time, in seriously hostile areas, like Afghanistan: *





> Plumbing and heating technician



Wrong.



> Meteorological technician



Wrong.



> Communicator Research Operator



Wrong.



> Pilot



Wrong.


----------



## Hurricane

Danno1 said:
			
		

> So I didn't get this question answered: Which trades are most likely, and least likely, to be deployed? I have nothing against deployment, and my preference is MARS and other naval positions which involve heavy deployment, but for my fiance's sake, I agreed to explore other options. She has a weak relationship with her family and is bad at making friends, and I'm not confident in her mental strength to be alone for long periods of time. Hopefully this will change over time.



Dan, 

There is more to military life than just postings and deployments. There are NUMEROUS career and non career courses that your Chain of Command could and probably will send you on. I haven't been in the military long, only going on my 4Th year and going on my first deployment. That being said, the 3 years I've been posted to my current base, I have actually been "On Ground" for a maybe a total timeframe of a year. Something to think about with military life, your spouse WILL need close friends if not family support for times you are gone. Something to think about, I would hate to see you sign up and have your engagement fall apart, as some do. However, if the military is something you want to do, follow it. Just know that it is a commitment that you AND your spouse will have to make.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

There are resources like the MFRCs that can assist spouse's and, if things haven't changed too much, your spouse will become part of that "families left behind" family that tend to look after each other when mbr's are deployed.

Its not all doom and gloom and she will have the choice to become, or not become, part of a bigger family.

 :2c:


----------



## dimsum

Since you're looking to be in the Navy but want the flexibility of not having to deploy all the time, I'd suggest checking out the Naval Reserve.  I don't know where you live, but if it's near a relatively-large city, there's a unit there.  But, as everyone has said, the mobile lifestyle of the military isn't just due to deployments; courses, postings and other things will make you move around quite a bit - sometimes at short notice.


----------



## Danno1

Thanks for the advice guys. I do worry about my marriage crumbling, but my incessant chatter about the military will probably cause her to leave me anyway  ;D

I do think the similar circumstances of military spouses and the support centre would be helpful, especially since she's pretty isolated in her daily life here. We live in Toronto, where urban isolation is the norm. 

-

I do have another question without an easy answer, rather than start a new thread, hopefully I can just post here. I asked the recruiter, and he was understandably hesitant to give me an answer, since there is no clear answer.

*What are the most consistently easier Forces jobs to enter, and what are the more consistently difficult? *

Consistency being the key here. I see pilots are currently accepting applications, but I've also read that they are among the most applied for position, and one person listed the odds as 800 to 1. So it's not as simple as checking the website. Im not going to take just any job to get in and try to switch, but it's impractical to not consider the odds when applying.

I asked the recruiter if I could write the CFAT to narrow my options and assess my skills before being procesed into a position, he told me I can't do anything before a position is open. 

So, is there a rough list of positions that are _generally _more in demand, compared to trades that are _generally _less in demand? 

Thanks! And excuse my long post. I figure better to have all my questions in one thread.


----------



## Danno1

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Since you're looking to be in the Navy but want the flexibility of not having to deploy all the time, I'd suggest checking out the Naval Reserve.  I don't know where you live, but if it's near a relatively-large city, there's a unit there.  But, as everyone has said, the mobile lifestyle of the military isn't just due to deployments; courses, postings and other things will make you move around quite a bit - sometimes at short notice.



Thanks for the suggestion, I thought about the reserves. Here's why I decided against it:

1) Training takes so long since it's weekend based. I would prefer to leave my job and do training all at once
2) It can be difficult to switch from Reserve to Regular. The recruiter told me it's significantly easier to switch from Regular to Reserve.


----------



## Danno1

Voluntarily removed.


----------



## frank1515

Danno1 said:
			
		

> 1) Training takes so long since it's weekend based. I would prefer to leave my job and do training all at once



A friend of mine in the Reg Force was on PAT for more than 8 months before he was put on course.  The wait time in the Regs can also be long.  Don't expect to be put on back-to-back course.


----------



## aesop081

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Thus my sense of urgency to get in to the military, ideally within 1 year.



You need to re-evaluate why you want to this. Thats just my opinion of course. You have a pretty skewed view of life in the military as it is, more thought on your part is needed.



			
				Danno1 said:
			
		

> and think it's only realistic to consider the competition when doing so.



Consider it all you want but you don't control the competition so all you can do is apply and see what happens.


----------



## Swingline1984

Danno1 said:
			
		

> *What are the most consistently easier Forces jobs to enter... *



A friend just brought his son into the RC in Ottawa (can't speak for what's open in Toronto) and ACISS was open (Army Signals occupations and especially the core occupation seem to always be short manned)



			
				Danno1 said:
			
		

> Personally, I think society is at the brink. The history of wars and economic crises show the importance of immigration, a failing middle class, growth of radical groups, declining birth rates, debt, usury (interest) banking, natural resources, and socialism. Every one of those factors is now at the forefront. Being from the Balkans, I've seen the horrific results of debt, socialism, radicalization, multiculturalism, and separation and corruption from the political class.
> 
> I can't imagine society lasting much longer without a major crisis, and I want to be trained and prepared to defend my family and my country when the inevitable strikes. Thus my sense of urgency to get in to the military, ideally within 1 year. The average Westerner, in my opinion, is naively detached from the realities of history and human nature and are completely unprepared for this.



Have you been reading The Postman?


----------



## Danno1

On second thought, it's better to keep my 'predictions' out of this thread. I don't have a crystal ball, and it's not helpful to the discussion at all. This isn't the right place, and might be offensive to some. Sorry for the slip everyone, I'll edit my posts. 

I was at a recruiting office on Wednesday, they didn't mention ACISS. I guess the military demands would mirror civilian life: always demand for sciences, engineering, and medicine. Thought suprisingly the demand doesn't seem to be as strong in the skilled trades, ie plumbing, as it is in civilian life. Any other thoughts on this?

CDN Aviator, can you elaborate please, about the point that my perception of military life is skewed? I think my Balkan background does skew my perception of society quite a bit, as well as military life, as just about every male in my immediate and distant family has been in their army at some point, most seeing combat. People like my parents flee from failed states to embrace successful Canadian culture, but now we're seeing a rejection of Western culture from the very people who benefit from it the most, like universities and media. It's really a sad and strange situation. 

I have been doing quite a bit of research on Canadian Forces, this isn't a whimsical decision. I agree that I can't control the competition, but I can be knowledgeable of it. If 800 people are applying for pilot, I can realistically evaluate my skills and my desire. There are only 3 spots on an application, though I would be glad to enter at least 6 of them, so it's worth researching. 



I appreciate your thoughts guys.


----------



## aesop081

Danno1 said:
			
		

> I have been doing quite a bit of research on Canadian Forces, this isn't a whimsical decision.



You better do more then because so far, you're results are pretty poor. See my post where all i said is "wrong" several times as an example of you being on the wrong track.




> If 800 people are applying for pilot, I can realistically evaluate my skills and my desire.



Unless you have the information on a good portion of the other 799 people, you have no idea what you are up against. Applying is the only way you will know.


----------



## dimsum

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestion, I thought about the reserves. Here's why I decided against it:
> 
> 1) Training takes so long since it's weekend based. I would prefer to leave my job and do training all at once
> 2) It can be difficult to switch from Reserve to Regular. The recruiter told me it's significantly easier to switch from Regular to Reserve.



1. Not as Naval Reserve MARS (I was one before I went light blue.) Each course is 4 months long (or thereabouts) and with the exception of BMOQ, can be tacked onto an existing Reg F MARS course.  I know of people who did all of their NAVRES MARS training in a year by being put on empty spots in Reg F courses (this was back in the early 2000s but I doubt things have changed that much.)

2. With MARS, it's potentially less likely that you'll be turned down.  The training is pretty much exactly the same up until the point you actually sail, which is the final 2-ish months of the "formal" training process before you get assigned to a ship (in the Reg F.)  Again I may be using some dated info, but there were a LOT of NAVRES MARS officers who switched over to the Reg F in the last 4 years and were scooped up right away (well, as "right away" as the CF can be.)

Again, my info is about 4 years old.  I'd check with HMCS YORK (the Naval Reserve unit in Toronto) but as I said, I doubt things have really changed that much in the training side.


----------



## aesop081

Danno1 said:
			
		

> I would prefer



You will find that what you would "prefer" is not an overriding consideration for the military.


----------



## TN2IC

Don't worry about the Mrs..... Go to supply and ADREP one.  ;D


----------



## Diamondwillow

I think that perhaps you may be over analyzing and trying to *out-think* the possible competition and the CF.   First - It doesn't really matter HOW many people apply - if 50% of them don't pass the medical or CFAT or interview, then that's 50% of the competition gone - then what's not to say you aren't 8th out of 800 who PASSED... but there are only 5 positions available.  There is simply far too much information that you would NEED to put into your equation in order to have an accurate result.  You simply are not going to get that information to fill in the blanks - it will all be speculation and a touch of ESP.. lol.  (if you DID get that kind of information then I would be mad as HELL that someone who is NOT in the CF has access to my file or information that I, myself am not privy to.)  

If you want to do aptitude tests - go to the employment center - they have a GREAT second career program that will help you determine what you really ARE good or interested in.  I had the same questions you did - I wanted to know what *I* would be best suited for in the CF... unfortunately - the CFAT didn't narrow a damn thing down.... it actually broadened my options - but using the employment aptitudes helped me decide.. .   I think you should really just look at what YOU WANT to be doing for a long time... and choose that.  

Your last post sounds like you would apply as a Pilot if you knew you were a shoe in... but if you aren't, the desire maybe really ISN'T there?  I think you may need to re-evaluate why you are looking at certain trades.    So what if 800 people apply... if you don't apply because of the *what if's* you can't answer anyway - then you won't get the job...  period.   (and if you don't apply - then that's one less person *I* need to worry about competing against me.... ) j/k )  Basically - what I am saying is - decide what you WANT To do - and DO IT... don't live with regret and *what if* - AND ... remember - it may SEEM like things take forever... but September (or Christmas) is going to come ANYWAY - it always does.... ALWAYS.


----------



## dimsum

TN said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the Mrs..... Go to supply and ADREP one.  ;D



I thought that only works in Quebec-based units or foreign postings?  Err....not that I'd try to do that in Australia.  No sirree.


----------



## Danno1

thanks for the info guys, I really appreciate it. Thanks for clarifying Dimsum, MARS really was my first choice, and the recruiter did tell me that you can be a Reserve and still work full time, which would be awesome. I haven't done the in-depth research on the position yet, since I haven't totally narrowed it down. Too many options! I find that your first gut reaction tends to be the most reliable, and some studies have confirmed this. After weeks of research, Im still drawn to my initial gut picks. 

lol Diamondwillow, I am a textbook 'paralysis by analysis' guy, and I do try to strategize everything. My desire isn't strong for pilot, it was just an example really. I know my skills pretty well, but I also want to be practical. I know many passionately unemployed Freudian BA undergrads, and many successful plumbers who eventually learned to tolerate their job. I have a degree in Business Administration, but want to be useful long term and in the civilian world, that's why I'm strongly considering skilled trades, like Hull Tech and Refrigeration, as opposed to more familiar admin jobs. It's kind of embarassing to me when I have to call the Super to fix my leaky faucet lol. 

... ADREP?  :-\ I don't get it.


----------



## aesop081

Danno1 said:
			
		

> you can be a Reserve and still work full time,



Be careful with that thought.



> ... ADREP?  :-\ I don't get it.



You can interpret that as "go to supply and request a new one".


----------



## Danno1

lol ok, good to know.


----------



## Loachman

Pick what you want and apply for that. There is no way to predict what will get you in quicker and what will give you the best chance of success.

Picking something that you think that you will like, however, will probably help your motivation rather than something that you may quickly come to hate.

As for your relationship, if there are weaknesses, the CF will either show them up or help them blossom. That may well turn out to be a blessing if it happens.

Your fiancee may, instead, like the lifestyle.

Deployment cannot be predicted. I'm a pilot and did two tours in KAF in the past three years. There were people from at least most of the other occupations that you listed over there as well.

As for the 1 in 800 number, that was the ratio of pilot wannabes (recruiting-centre walk-ins) to Wings graduates in the eighties. The number has probably not changed significantly since then.

Only three of my Aircrew Selection serial ended up in Portage for the Primary Flying Course, after a large bunch had already been rejected at the recruiting centres. Fifty percent of my PFC did not make it through, and somewhere around a third of my Basic Flying Course in Moose Jaw either washed out, quit, or were re-coursed - and possibly more.

Stop over-analyzing and decide what you really want, then do it.

Pop into your local Naval Reserve unit, as has been suggested (call first), and meet a few people to get a better idea of what is involved.


----------



## Diamondwillow

LOL I know your type - 'cause I'm just like you .  I struggle with over analyzing EVERYTHING until I know beyond a doubt the correct answer too.  ;D  I figured you have used Pilot as an example - but the comment about having to re-assess your desire for the position if you felt you 'wouldn't get it' kind of struck a chord that you MIGHT be approaching the entire CF thing the wrong way ENTIRELY.   I can see where you are coming from with your skilled trades choices - but why commit yourself to do something because you think you can *force* yourself to tolerate it?  It would be a real shame to take the job from someone who really WOULD love it and have a strong aptitude for it and make it their life long career, while at the same time you are hating it and you aren't not doing something you love/enjoy and maybe make it your own long term career? (no need to be an unemployed Freudian BA undergrad... )  You almost seem to be viewing the CF as a stepping stone -  if you want a quick trade, there are tons of apprenticeships that are a hell of a lot easier to get in than trying to do it through the CF.   Consider - you wouldn't spend the money or time on a certain career in the civvy world - you PROBABLY shouldn't be considering it in the CF, but that's just my opinion.

I am uneducated in the classical sense (college diploma with honors - no HS diploma.. LMAO!), and I didn't *think* I could even consider an Officer trade.   WELL... like I said - the CFAT scores opened up ALL the bloody trades AND the Officer trades as well... I was a bit taken aback, but I felt pretty good about myself.  From my previous work and volunteer experience, (and the aptitude tests) I have realized that Logistics really is my forte and passion.  (interestingly - this was my first question to the recruiter when I darkened the doors last July.  I was told of the education requirements and *realized* that it simply wasn't going to happen for me).  In the end I chose Supp Tech and RMS Clerk - and ran with that.   I got merit listed before Christmas after *being SURE* that I wasn't going to be medically fit according to Ottawa... (again - I was trying to decide what Ottawa was going to say)   I went against my first reaction to just forget about the whole process because I was convinced of what the result would be,  the *older - more mature* me took over and told me to LET OTTAWA decide.  It's THEIR job, and apparently - I don't have a FREAKING CLUE what they were looking for.   

On Tuesday I handed in my ROTP questionnaire and I will let the RCM decide if I am qualified to be enrolled in school.  Of course- if the Supp Tech call comes, I'm going to be ALL over it like ugly on an ape.


----------



## Danno1

Hey congratulations to you Diamondwillow, things seem to be looking up for you.

Good luck on RMC! I wish I had though of that before going to a civilian Univ. I inquired about Graduate programs, but learned they don't do the military experience, and you can't live on campus. Doh! 

I did some handyman work on my own for the first time a few days ago, and loved it. It feels good to be useful, to be a practical man like my forefathers, rather than a white collar gabber. I wish I could build a house, for example, like my granddad did. It doesn't come natural to me, and I'm not sure I could compete with guys who have a real aptitude for it, but it's worth considering.

I learned that it will take me about a month (a bloody month!) to get my HS transcripts for the application anyway, so I have some time to narrow it down to three. 

I'm also hoping that some skills from other trades will rub off on me in close quarters, or that I could take courses in my spare time. Like for example, a MARS learning from a hull technician during slow time, or taking weekend courses in repairs, or cooking, or whatever other skill. That would rock. Best of both worlds I guess.


----------



## Hurricane

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There are resources like the MFRCs that can assist spouse's and, if things haven't changed too much, your spouse will become part of that "families left behind" family that tend to look after each other when mbr's are deployed.



Don't they call this the "soap box" family back in Gagetown?


----------



## GAP

shush


----------



## Spooks

As for the original Q, you have to look at a lot of things.

Sure, you may be deployed for 3-9mon overseas in a country like Afghanistan. That may not sit well with the fiancee. Logically, you may wanna choose a trade that rarely goes 'in harms way on the frontlines'. Maybe you choose a job that puts you around the country/globe (in relative safety) for a week quite consistanely. That may have a more grievous effect on niner-domestic than having a few month tour every few years.

I am one of those guys who took the trade that's deployed a lot. I went over telling everyone 'nothing'll happen' but sure enough, it did. Mr Big ol'bomb got me and quite nearly killed. When I was recovering, suddenly every relative and their dog had an opinion about me staying in the military. Much to their dismay, I stayed in and 6yrs later, they can respect me for making up my mind on my own. I can look at them and not worry about 'what ifs' and other possibilities.

What I am saying is: Choose a job that you want to do. Choose something that you can see yourself happily in 5yrs down the road  and still enjoy it. Over the years, a lot of people on the boards have said 'The military is not a job - it's a way of life' and they are very true. If you are looking for a rock to hold onto during this economic storm of our times, try politics. I read they make good money.


----------



## Danno1

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> As for the original Q, you have to look at a lot of things.
> 
> Sure, you may be deployed for 3-9mon overseas in a country like Afghanistan. That may not sit well with the fiancee. Logically, you may wanna choose a trade that rarely goes 'in harms way on the frontlines'. Maybe you choose a job that puts you around the country/globe (in relative safety) for a week quite consistanely. That may have a more grievous effect on niner-domestic than having a few month tour every few years.
> 
> I am one of those guys who took the trade that's deployed a lot. I went over telling everyone 'nothing'll happen' but sure enough, it did. Mr Big ol'bomb got me and quite nearly killed. When I was recovering, suddenly every relative and their dog had an opinion about me staying in the military. Much to their dismay, I stayed in and 6yrs later, they can respect me for making up my mind on my own. I can look at them and not worry about 'what ifs' and other possibilities.
> 
> What I am saying is: Choose a job that you want to do. Choose something that you can see yourself happily in 5yrs down the road  and still enjoy it. Over the years, a lot of people on the boards have said 'The military is not a job - it's a way of life' and they are very true. If you are looking for a rock to hold onto during this economic storm of our times, try politics. I read they make good money.



Hey Ghost, glad you're still around to post this  :warstory:

I submitted my application for MARS, and want that or the NCM Naval trades of NES, NCI, or Sonar Op, in that order. I expect to be deployed consistently, but this is what I want to do with my life. 

It was frustrating that on the application you could only choose either 3 Officer jobs, or 3 NCM jobs, as opposed to a mix. I have no interest in any Officer position other than MARS, but am interested in 3 other NCM Naval jobs, which I could not select. Does anyone know why they use this method? 

The theme of this thread seems to be that all trades can be deployed, and it's not easy to predict. Ghost, your post seems to go against that, implying that you expect some trades to be deployed more than others.

Can you elaborate?


----------



## aesop081

Danno1 said:
			
		

> The theme of this thread seems to be that all trades can be deployed, and it's not easy to predict.



That is correct. It is not difficult to predict. It is near impossible. Take 2011 for me. I was deployed overseas 3 times on actual operations. One of them was OP MOBILE, i got 3 hours notice for that one. You can't predict stuff like that (we deployed with around a dozen different trades in my unit alone) regardless of trade or current unit.


----------



## Diamondwillow

3 hours notice?? LMAO! thanks for the heads up...  

From my enrollment experience, the NCM and Officer trades are two completely different files as are the NCM-SEP vs the direct entry trades.  Other than perhaps a paperwork nightmare I'm not sure why they don't allow more than one file to be opened.  (Apparently I could not open a new NCM -SEP file with my direct entry trade file open BUT I was able to send in my ROTP questionnaire and therefore open a second file in this case - that being said, my direct entry file was complete already and I was on the merit list.  Not sure if that had a bearing on it or not)


----------



## dimsum

Diamondwillow said:
			
		

> 3 hours notice?? LMAO! thanks for the heads up...



That is definitely a possibility, depending on your trade.  Same goes with unexpected deployment extensions, change of postings, etc....


----------



## Diamondwillow

Dimsum said:
			
		

> That is definitely a possibility, depending on your trade.  Same goes with unexpected deployment extensions, change of postings, etc....




Alrighty then - definitely keeps one on their toes... I like that ... lol until it happens to me ... then I'm sure it will seem *inconvenient*


----------



## Spooks

Danno1 said:
			
		

> Hey Ghost, glad you're still around to post this  :warstory:
> 
> I submitted my application for MARS, and want that or the NCM Naval trades of NES, NCI, or Sonar Op, in that order. I expect to be deployed consistently, but this is what I want to do with my life.
> 
> It was frustrating that on the application you could only choose either 3 Officer jobs, or 3 NCM jobs, as opposed to a mix. I have no interest in any Officer position other than MARS, but am interested in 3 other NCM Naval jobs, which I could not select. Does anyone know why they use this method?
> 
> The theme of this thread seems to be that all trades can be deployed, and it's not easy to predict. Ghost, your post seems to go against that, implying that you expect some trades to be deployed more than others.
> 
> Can you elaborate?



If the is the overall message you got from my post, I apologize as it is incorrect. All jobs go out the door. Does every trade go for 6mons to the 'dangerous' frontlines of the Gan? No. The navy goes seaside a lot, the airforce seems to go everywhere. On the flipside, say you aren't deployed, then you can be put on career courses that last a few weeks to a few months or exercizes of the same type of duration.

From *MY* experience, as an infanteer, here's what I can recall for time away from home or deployment.

-Every 2-3 mon was a 2-3wk training ex where I was in the boonies. If you were lucky, didn't get jacked up, and were not in a tactical ex, you could trudge up to the top of a hill for a 15min cell call (assuming you have a cell tower nearby)
-Twice a year was a PCF cycle where you get to leave a little earlier and son some days, stay later. The course would run about a month. Mine were all on base so I got to go home. Some courses are elsewhere so you will be away for that month.
-A 6month deployment to the Gan. I had snail mail and email but I am informed that those at the front now (in FOBs) don't have those luxuries all the time. Email for an hour every 2-4wks and snailmail that arrive via supply delivery every few days. The workup training can mean 6-12mon before you go overseas, you are on early mornings/late evening or frequent ex's too (again, this info is from '08 so I don't know if they have improved that family stresser or not)
-The occasional bugout where you are called in at 3am

Now from what I know:
-Some trades and positions can be on 3hr/24hr/3d/1wk notice to move meaning they can be deployed away with only that much notice given. Sometimes, regular units and positions can be put on this length of notice in a time of need. My unit was on 24hrs notice when MB was flooding, as an example.
-The higher up you go in your trade, more specialised courses are available to you. Unfortunately, these courses frequently require you to go away for a period of time to take them. Usually the courses offered when you are an FNG are offered at or near your place of work.

My closing opinion about your original predicament:
Yes, the job can be stressful for a family. What I have seen around my unit (again, infantry) is the real successful marriages involve the member and a really strong spouse who can take goto work, take the kids to school, shop for groceries and clean all by themselves. I believe they stay in their union b/c the genuinely love the member and enjoy being a part of something bigger. The great thing about 'army spouses' is that there are a lot of them and while you are at work working admidst your tight-knit briotherhood, the spouses have their own form of tight-knit comraderie that mutually supports oneanother. I look at some of my comrades' wives and admire how strong they are. They may not have all started off being that strong of a person, but their experiences and efforts make them into those people who I admire today.

I realise this may be a lot of information. I understand it may also bring up more questions. The military is like any job out there. Do you wish to commit to the job? Does your significant other wish to commit to you and your endeavor in achieving this goal? You could be in any other job and it may take you from home, put you in danger, or occupy a lot of your life at random times. Your spouse will have to deal with them too. Policemen, firefighteres, corporate CEO, scientist, even Greenpeace activist. That's the joy of being tied to another person these days.


----------



## SeaKingTacco

Good post, Jack.


----------



## Danno1

Thanks for the insight, Jack. I'm encouraged  :camo:


----------



## CDNLMN

I'm posted to Edmonton HQ&Sigs as a 1.1 qualified LSS. Any thoughts on if I will make it over to Afghanistan... And when?


----------



## frank1515

How do you want us to know if you're going to Afghanistan or not?


----------



## PuckChaser

CDNLMN said:
			
		

> I'm posted to Edmonton HQ&Sigs as a 1.1 qualified LSS. Any thoughts on if I will make it over to Afghanistan... And when?



LFWA has 1 roto left for Op Attention, and unless we extend the mission that's your last kick at the cat. I haven't seen any other line types over here, except for in the Signals School mentor team and they're all MCpls and above.


----------



## CDNLMN

Thanks Puck Chaser.

... And Frank - if you weren't just a civi troll you'd know that good soldiers help the new ones out. I'm new enough I don't know which brigade is on which roto - but I knew someone would be able to provide a helpful answer.

Out to you.


----------



## frank1515

Your question was not "Does 1 CMBG have one more deployment in line before the end of Op Attention" your question was "what are your thoughts on me getting a tour in Afghanistan". You were asking for an opinion in relation to you, not the brigade's deployment. For all you know, since you only registered to this site today, this site is only visited by a bunch of civi trolls. Thankfully for you, it's not, but it isn't an official Government of Canada website. Instead of trying to get opinions from a bunch of strangers on a website, see your Sect Comd.


----------



## Gulruthina

I thought they are bringing everyone back from Afghanistan?


----------



## shreenan

Frank it was just a question he had maybe someone might have info, as a civy I don't think you have a right to reply like you are working in Ottawa and know it all.  :blotto:
 :yellow:


----------



## MikeL

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> I thought they are bringing everyone back from Afghanistan?



You thought wrong,  the current training mission (Op Attention) is running till 2014.

The combat mission and close out tour recently ended though.


----------



## PuckChaser

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> I thought they are bringing everyone back from Afghanistan?



They are?! Well maybe I should get back on the plane and fly home then...


----------



## 211RadOp

Oh crap  [yells] Jammer, get off the plane man.  We are not there anymore!![/yells]


----------



## JakeToynton

I am joining the military as a infantry soldier and I have always wanted to go to Afghanistan. As crazy as that sounds to some people its been my dream to go over there and fight for our country. But I know some people who are Canadian who have gone to the U.S.A military and fought in Afghanistan for the U.S.A instead of there home country. Which I think is wrong but hey its their life they can do what they want.

What my question is, is what are the chances of me being Deployed to Afghanistan to fight for our country in the Canadian Forces ? or would I have a better chance being deployed to Afghanistan in the U.S.A military ?


----------



## MikeL

The combat mission ended recently and the training mission is going until 2014.  Unless the mission gets extended and goes back to a combat mission your chances of deploying and fighting are pretty much 0.

You can not just go to the US and join their Military.. you need a green card or citizenship.  No, the Military can not sponser you for that, an immediate family member who is a US citizen(or green card?) must sponser you.  No sponser, you are SOL.


How old are you by the way?


----------



## JakeToynton

Ok thanks, is there any other deployments that we are in at the moment ? I know of some but are they all like combat or ?


----------



## MikeL

Again, how old are you?


The last combat mission was Op Mobile and that is finished, and that was only a combat mission for the Air Force dropping bombs.   As of right now, there are no combat missions for the Canadian Forces.  That can easily change in the future how ever, all depends on what is going on in the world and what the GoC wants to do.


----------



## JakeToynton

Im just about to turn 17 so cut me some slack here ok, I just wanted to know so thanks for your anwser


----------



## MikeL

Cut you some slack?  I just asked a question about your age after answering all of your questions... which easily could have been found through google searchs and browsing the forums here.... so I think I was pretty fair, am I wrong?

You are still young, and aren't even out of high school,  focus on school, girls, getting your license, getting/staying fit.  Thinking about going off to fight in Afghanistan shouldn't even be in your mind at this point.  Also,  last week you wanted to be EOD, this week it's Infantry?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

JakeToynton said:
			
		

> Im just about to turn 17 so cut me some slack here ok, I just wanted to know so thanks for your anwser



Hey junior....check your attitude at the door......

MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## Armymedic

Jake,

Have you ever heard the movie line, "If you built it they will come"? 

This is what I tell new Med Techs when they ask about deployments. Once you are in and trained, earn your respect and keep fit; the deployments will come.

There is always another sh!t hole in the world our politicians will want to send us to.


----------



## RCDtpr

You're young and you want to experience combat....with how it is glorified in video games and movies these days I wouldn't say that it's a big shock that someone your age would want to see what it's all about.

Let me give you a piece of advice from someone who has been there done that....be very careful what you wish for.  Reality is far different than Black Hawk Down and Call of Duty.


----------



## Jarnhamar

JakeToynton said:
			
		

> But I know some people who are Canadian who have gone to the U.S.A military and fought in Afghanistan for the U.S.A instead of there home country. *Which I think is wrong* but hey its their life they can do what they want.





			
				JakeToynton said:
			
		

> *would I* have a better chance being deployed to Afghanistan in the U.S.A military ?



Jake on one hand you state you feel it's wrong for a Canadian to go to the US military and deploy to Afghanistan yet shortly after it appears as if you would consider going to the US just to deploy to Afghanistan.

1- That sounds like a lack of integrity.
2- Listen to the advice here. Join the infantry, the world is a shitty place. It's up to young up coming soldiers like yourself to defend it and make it a better place. You may not go to Afghanistan, you may go someplace a hell of a lot worse (ie careful what you wish for)
3-You're on the right track, guys and girls like you are the future of our military.
4-Don't come to a military forum and say you want to join the army and serve with us overseas then hide behind your age when someone gives you an answer you don't like- it's weak.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

There are numerous, similar threads on this subject already. All asking essentially the same thing and receiving the same answers.

Let's not clutter the board up any more than it already is please.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Tristonarcand1010

What is the average oversea deployment length for new military recruits? Let's say for each year you serve in the military as a full time None Commission Member (NCM) . Thanks.


----------



## MikeL

A recruit would not be deploying overseas.

Once you are fully trades qualified,  you may deploy.  During Afghanistan,  tour length was dependent on the organization you deployed with, etc.  The Battle Group would deploy for 6-7 months,  while TFK would deploy for 9+ months.  Plus the TAVs, and everything in between.  Op Mobile/OUP had different deployment lengths as well.

I'm not sure how Navy deployments on ship work.


Also not sure what you mean, but for each year you serve full time as a NCM?  Do you mean how often you will deploy?  That depends on your trade, unit, what is currently going on, etc.  Using myself as an example,  I served 7 years in the Regular Force as a Sig Op.  I deployed on 2 international missions and 1 domestic.  Other Sig Ops from my QL3 course deployed more, some the same amount,  others only deployed once or not at all.

Right now,  the only large mission is Afghanistan,  but that is ending soon; hard to say what the future will look like for deployments.  I'm sure there will be another mission,  just not sure where/when.  If you join the CF,  you may deploy,  or you may not.  If you do get to deploy,  you may only get one tour,  or you may get 3, etc.


----------



## Ducam

If I were to be offered a job as an infantry soldier and only plan on doing my three years would it be likely that I may be deployed somewhere? I know that the Afghan mission is ending and it is an unknown as to what the future may hold but I guess my question is could I be deployed after my first year with Infantry?


----------



## MikeL

Ducam said:
			
		

> If I were to be offered a job as an infantry soldier and only plan on doing my three years would it be likely that I may be deployed somewhere? I know that the Afghan mission is ending and it is an unknown as to what the future may hold but I guess my question is could I be deployed after my first year with Infantry?



This depends on if Canada is committed to another overseas mission that calls for boots on the ground or not.  As well,  if your battalion will be deploying within the time you are in,  how many troops are required to deploy, etc.  If things line up,  yes you could get a deployment in.  But,  you could very easily get no deployments during your 3 years.  

When I was in battalion,  we had new Ptes show up while we were deployed in 2008.  Some had the chance to deploy in 2009,  some didn't.  Some of the ones that are still in,  are just now about to go on their first tour.  Plus there is the Ptes that came in 2009, 2010, etc, same thing for them,  some are just now deploying on their first tour, some may still be waiting for a chance to deploy.


----------



## mariomike

Tristonarcand1010 said:
			
		

> What is the average oversea deployment length for new military recruits?



Deployment duration
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/36345.0/nowap.html

Deployment Rates/Durations  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27982.0

Thoughts on deployment/rotation length & HLTA  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/62699.0.html



			
				Ducam said:
			
		

> I guess my question is could I be deployed after my first year with Infantry?



BMQ to Deployment Timeline  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/87928.0


----------



## FutureMilWife22

Hello, 
My hubby is looking into joining the military, we have young children and I am trying to do research myself so I can help with finding what fits all of us to the best of my ability. What I am wondering is he is looking at a career as a Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) Officer and I was wondering what the deployment rates are for this career. Are they deployed often? if so for how long at a time? Any other information on  this career that you have would be helpful also. 

Thank you for taking the time to read and respond. <3


----------



## Wookilar

I'm afraid that's not something any of us can comment on specifically; it just changes from year to year.

I didn't go anywhere for the first 8 years of my career and then I wasn't home for the next 7.

Our rate of deployment relies so heavily on federal government budget/policy and the current state of the world that you would need a crystal ball.

If you and your husband feel that life in uniform is the way to go, you have to be prepared to potentially spend significant time apart.


----------



## mariomike

FutureMilWife22 said:
			
		

> What I am wondering is he is looking at a career as a Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) Officer and I was wondering what the deployment rates are for this career.



This may help,

"They may be employed on exercises or deployed in combat situations. They may also work in an international headquarters, on a multi-national staff or mission."
http://www.forces.ca/en/job/communicationsandelectronicsengineeringairofficer-77?olvPlayer=233.003s&module=cue_77_4#we



			
				FutureMilWife22 said:
			
		

> Any other information on  this career that you have would be helpful also.



Communications and Electronics Engineering (Air) Officer 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+letter+of+intent+rmc&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=XfFDVrmsA4fd8gfXwLIo&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+Communications+and+Electronics+Engineering+(Air)+Officer

CELE
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+letter+of+intent+rmc&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=XfFDVrmsA4fd8gfXwLIo&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+CELE



			
				FutureMilWife22 said:
			
		

> we have young children and I am trying to do research myself so I can help with finding what fits all of us to the best of my ability.



There are various discussions on here, as well as on the Recruiting site, regarding family life in the CAF.

This is a recent example,

Air Force General > How often will I get relocated if I have a family?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/120571.0


----------



## expeditionary

Hey everyone, I'm curious, as an NCM INF PRIVATE, what are the chances of going on tour overseas during the first VIE?

If the answer is, "hell yes you're going!", what's it like?

BACKGROUND: I've applied infantry, and really want in.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

There's no tours right now.


You might get to go on RIMPAC (Pacific ocean ex, with Japanese, US, Australia).

In the rare chance, you might do a rotation through Poland/Ukraine training mission. 


Don't bank on going anywhere, especially in your first 5 years. You'll be sticking around in Canada for majority of it.


----------



## ArmyRick

OK, let me offer a different perspective on your question

Tours overseas? Its like predicting the weather. It depends first on what the Government commits to and what comes up. Then its a crap shoot if your battalion is selected or not. No one for sure can say yes or no.


----------



## mariomike

expeditionary said:
			
		

> as an NCM INF PRIVATE, what are the chances of going on tour overseas during the first VIE?



Can someone throw me a friggin deployment????!!!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103498.0

Chances of Deployment ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105273.0

Deployment probabilities  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104102.0
2 pages

Curious about deployment rates if anyone can help?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121073.0

Voluntary Deployment???  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98932.0

Wanna join, but what if I don't wanna deploy? (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89177.0/nowap.html
4 pages

Reserves and Deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0
2 pages.

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Deployment length?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110691.0

Deployment duration 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/36345.0
2 pages.

Timeframe before deployment for infantry res
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110399.0/nowap.html

BMQ to Deployment Timeline  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87928.0

Deployment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104765.0

etc...

See also,

Operations update 
"The Canadian Armed Forces operations monthly public affairs narrative is designed to give an up-to-date overview of ongoing Canadian Armed Forces missions in Canada, North America and around the world."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/update.page
Date modified: 2016-04-08


----------



## expeditionary

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Don't bank on going anywhere, especially in your first 5 years. You'll be sticking around in Canada for majority of it.


Never would have thought this. 
Is this because of the amount of training to be effective as an infanteer in a section requires five years of training? 



			
				ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Tours overseas? Its like predicting the weather.


Ya. General idea of what people said in the links Mario provided. Their was one great post on the unpredictability of how postings to tours work; not only was it informational, but a fun read. If I run by it again, I'll quote it in this thread. 



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Operations Update
> 
> "The Canadian Armed Forces operations monthly public affairs narrative is designed to give an up-to-date overview of ongoing Canadian Armed Forces missions in Canada, North America and around the world."
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/update.page


Thanks for the groovy search and post Mike, the links were an interesting read. 



What was taken by this. 

(Assumed) it's an automatic promotion to Cpl from Pte after the first three years, then privates don't go on tours, for, the first five years, you ain't going anywhere. Q: Were their not privates in the Stan?
Unless for some urgent offensive/defensive, the first VIE of three years, you're home in Canada.
It's a crap shot to whether you'll be going, even if you're told you're going. Stay positive.


----------



## PuckChaser

Some Ptes went overseas, but that's all about getting posted to the right unit, at the right time right out of DP1. We don't have large scale infantry deployments right now, so that narrows your chances even more.


----------



## expeditionary

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Some Ptes went overseas, but that's all about getting posted to the right unit, at the right time right out of DP1. We don't have large scale infantry deployments right now, so that narrows your chances even more.



Cool. I read somewhere that the battalions had rotation, I believe the first being PPCLI 1st Bn. Could you bring light on how the rotation would be chosen in our next large scale infantry deployment? PM me if it's an OPS-SEC thing, for that's the battalion/regiment I'd choose.

Regarding the Ptes that were deployed, did you notice a majority coming from any particular regiment?


----------



## PuckChaser

We rotate units on a Managed Readiness Plan. That plan is not open source, so I'm not going to put it out here. You can find news articles referencing who is on high readiness.

You seem to think that you get a choice here. You get a preference. The Army is going to pick where you're going, and if those 2 match up, you're lucky. If they don't, you get to deal with it, and wait your turn for high readiness.


----------



## expeditionary

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> We rotate units on a Managed Readiness Plan. That plan is not open source, so I'm not going to put it out here. You can find news articles referencing who is on high readiness.



Nice, no worries. Thank you for replying anyway, appreciate the answer. Never knew about Managed Readiness Plan, and with that info, I came across this, http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1031689...and this http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1046029&tp=1. Cool.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You seem to think that you get a choice here. You get a preference. The Army is going to pick where you're going, and if those 2 match up, you're lucky. If they don't, you get to deal with it, and wait your turn for high readiness.



Right on. Yes, I was under the impression that regiment could be chosen, battalion not. If I read correctly, are regiment/battalion preference options, or is just the regiment a preference?


----------



## PuckChaser

I'm not Infantry, but from reading here I think you pick a Regiment preference, and you'll be posted to the needs of the Regiment. Read through the subforum here, I'm positive that's been answered.


----------



## expeditionary

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm not Infantry, but from reading here I think you pick a Regiment preference, and you'll be posted to the needs of the Regiment. Read through the subforum here, I'm positive that's been answered.



Ack. Thanks man.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

expeditionary said:
			
		

> Never would have thought this.
> Is this because of the amount of training to be effective as an infanteer in a section requires five years of training?
> Ya. General idea of what people said in the links Mario provided. Their was one great post on the unpredictability of how postings to tours work; not only was it informational, but a fun read. If I run by it again, I'll quote it in this thread.
> 
> Thanks for the groovy search and post Mike, the links were an interesting read.
> 
> 
> 
> What was taken by this.
> 
> (Assumed) it's an automatic promotion to Cpl from Pte after the first three years, then privates don't go on tours, for, the first five years, you ain't going anywhere. Q: Were their not privates in the Stan?
> Unless for some urgent offensive/defensive, the first VIE of three years, you're home in Canada.
> It's a crap shot to whether you'll be going, even if you're told you're going. Stay positive.



3 years to Corporal if eligible for Advanced Promotion, otherwise 4 years.

Yes, Privates deployed. However there was also a war going on.

...what I meant was, with the current political and budgetary situation, don't count on going anywhere any time soon doing anything more than guarding a gate, and very likely not overseas.



			
				expeditionary said:
			
		

> Cool. I read somewhere that the battalions had rotation, I believe the first being PPCLI 1st Bn. Could you bring light on how the rotation would be chosen in our next large scale infantry deployment? PM me if it's an OPS-SEC thing, for that's the battalion/regiment I'd choose.
> 
> Regarding the Ptes that were deployed, did you notice a majority coming from any particular regiment?



No, every unit rotates battalions through a Battle Group. It all depends on timing, and to be honest, luck.


----------



## mariomike

expeditionary said:
			
		

> Thanks for the groovy search and post Mike, the links were an interesting read.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## expeditionary

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> 3 years to Corporal if eligible for Advanced Promotion, otherwise 4 years.
> Yes, Privates deployed. However there was also a war going on.
> ...what I meant was, with the current political and budgetary situation, don't count on going anywhere any time soon doing anything more than guarding a gate, and very likely not overseas.
> No, every unit rotates battalions through a Battle Group. It all depends on timing, and to be honest, luck.


Good knowledge and insight, thank you. 



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck.


Thanks man!


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Besides, according to your profile, you're not even in yet. There's plenty of years and training and.... and.... before you even get considered for deployment.

You've got a lot more important obstacles to worry about and once you're sworn in, they will come fast enough that you won't be thinking of deployment.

Concentrate on the task at hand. The deployments, if there are any by then, will take care of themselves.


----------



## BSmith

Hi Everyone,

I been doing a lot of research over the past few months as I wanted to do a career move in Peacekeeping/Humanitarian aid so I though the Army would give me a chance a doing that (as I didn't want to return to school for a PoliSc degree for some of the UN jobs (for example)). What are the chances for both Reg and Res of doing this? I currently work behind a computer all day and do not wish to do this anymore, I want to get out and help people (but not locally).

Specifically I was looking into being a Armour Solider (with Infantry and Medical Tech as my next options).

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike

You may find these discussions of interest,

The Canadian Peacekeeping Myth (Merged Topics) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/29913.0
12 pages.

Military Ill-prepared for Peacekeeping - G&M
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121925.0
2 pages.

Edit to add

Regarding chances of deployment,

TOURS AS NCM INF PRIVATE  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/122685/post-1429138.html#msg1429138

Can someone throw me a friggin deployment????!!!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103498.0

Chances of Deployment ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105273.0

Deployment probabilities  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104102.0
2 pages

Curious about deployment rates if anyone can help?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121073.0

Voluntary Deployment???  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98932.0

Wanna join, but what if I don't wanna deploy? (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89177.0/nowap.html
4 pages

Reserves and Deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0
2 pages.

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Deployment length?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110691.0

Deployment duration 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/36345.0
2 pages.

Timeframe before deployment for infantry res
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110399.0/nowap.html

BMQ to Deployment Timeline  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87928.0

Deployment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104765.0

etc...

See also,

Operations update 
"The Canadian Armed Forces operations monthly public affairs narrative is designed to give an up-to-date overview of ongoing Canadian Armed Forces missions in Canada, North America and around the world."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/update.page


----------



## dimsum

I would highly suggest you take a look at what those trades do before considering joining purely for humanitarian/Peacekeeping missions.  The CAF may (if the government decides) be sent on those types of missions, but joining as an Armoured Crewman and expecting only UN missions is a bit of an unrealistic stretch.


----------



## PuckChaser

Be a civilian if you want humanitarian or Peacekeeping only. You must be ready and capable as a war fighter if you join the CAF, especially as a combat arms soldier.


----------



## QM

I don't have a crystal ball to tell the future, so can't really say what future tours may look like.  In my experience, Armour is one of the trades that would give you a lower chance of deploying on a peacekeeping or humanitarian aid mission. For the old peacekeeping tours, normally it was an infantry unit that formed the backbone of the battle groups; the infantry is normally the first Arm chosen to do so. On sustained missions where they start to run out of fresh battalions, an armoured regiment may form the basis of the BG. Or, a squadron of armour, and perhaps another squadron of armoured recce, could go out the door with the infantry battalion. But you're choosing one of the less likely Trades for future peacekeeping tours, in terms of pure opportunity. Yes the armour will deploy, and hundreds of tankers (thousands?) are walking around with Afghanistan and Balkan tours (some, multiple tours), but not normally in the same quantity as infantry or a Support/Service Support Trade.

If you really want an opportunity for tour after tour, take a trade. Medic is good for tours, yes. Signals is probably better, and there lots of tours for Supply Tech, MP, Combat Engineer (specialize in water or vertical construction if you want to be a really sought-after commodity on HA missions), some others. 

In the end, however, it's a crap shoot. Your battalion may or may not get the call, and if a mission is only one or two rotations and you are in the wrong brigade at that time, oh well. 

Also note that you don't get to decide whether you're a peacekeeper or a warfighter. You do what Canada needs you to do.

Anyone else have ideas on which Trades deploy the most?


----------



## BSmith

Thanks for the reply everyone! You pretty much summed up what I though (I don't really think I have fully want it takes to be full Infantry (back problems)) but I wanted to ask to get a more up to date response as a lot of stuff I was reading (on here and via google) was a little old or 'up in the air' due to the Liberal budget.

The reason I posted here was because like I said I want to do Peacekeeping/Humanitarian aid and thought that if I could do that while serving my Country that was even better then doing it as a Civi.

And again, thank you all for your reply's!

EDIT:

I know this is a Army forum but would anyone have any suggestions on NGO's?


----------



## CombatDoc

For NGOs, the Canadian Red Cross is the first one that comes to mind. They take volunteers, for example. Consider returning to school and upgrading your education if you are interested in federal govt departments like Global Affairs Canada, etc.


----------



## Superman

I'm thinking about joining the Military as an Officer and going into Infantry this spring. And I was wondering what the possibility of me being deployed within the first year or so I am in active duty. 

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## mariomike

Superman said:
			
		

> I was wondering what the possibility of me being deployed within the first year or so I am in active duty.



Can someone throw me a friggin deployment????!!!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103498.0

Chances of Deployment ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105273.0

Deployment probabilities  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104102.0
2 pages

Curious about deployment rates if anyone can help?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121073.0

Voluntary Deployment???  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98932.0

Wanna join, but what if I don't wanna deploy? (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89177.0/nowap.html
4 pages

Reserves and Deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0
2 pages.

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

TOURS AS NCM INF PRIVATE
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122685.0

Deployment length?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110691.0

Deployment duration 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/36345.0
2 pages.

Timeframe before deployment for infantry res
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110399.0/nowap.html

BMQ to Deployment Timeline  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87928.0

Deployment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104765.0

etc...

See also,

Operations update 
"The Canadian Armed Forces operations monthly public affairs narrative is designed to give an up-to-date overview of ongoing Canadian Armed Forces missions in Canada, North America and around the world."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/update.page

Date modified: 2016-12-02



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about joining the Military



Saw this in another "chances of deployment" type discussion. It sounds like good advice, so I am including it here,



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> Besides, according to your profile, you're not even in yet. There's plenty of years and training and.... and.... before you even get considered for deployment.
> 
> You've got a lot more important obstacles to worry about and once you're sworn in, they will come fast enough that you won't be thinking of deployment.
> 
> Concentrate on the task at hand. The deployments, if there are any by then, will take care of themselves.


----------



## Denty618

I am im the middle of the application proccess and I am more than excited to join up. Yeah I'm a little nervous but it wouldn't be human not too be. I really want to be part of LdSh recce but I understand that I may be placed in a different regiment. My question is, will I ever get to actually deploy? Will I ever be directly aiding people wether its through recce missions or voluntary disaster recovery(hurricanes etc). Don't thrash me over not knowing the proper terms, im still learning but my parents are hippies and kept me away from anything remotely military all my life. Hell I wasn't even allowed to play call of duty until I was 16 and even then they would limit how often I could play. If I had it my way, I would spend 6 months deployed and 6 at the regiment. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Bread Guy

I'm confused by two different bits of your post:  this bit ....


			
				Denty618 said:
			
		

> ... Will I ever be directly aiding people wether its through recce missions or voluntary disaster recovery(hurricanes etc) ... If I had it my way, I would spend 6 months deployed and 6 at the regiment.


... and this bit from your thread title:


> I don't want to kill ...


I'm not trying to be difficult, but I just want to be clear:  are you saying that you're keen on "recce missions" (where one of your jobs will be to find bad guys for you or others to kill), and you'd like to be "deployed", but you don't _want_ to kill people?  Or would you _prefer_ not to kill people?  Or you could _never_ kill someone?

I ask what seems like a dopey question because each of those key words in yellow make a difference.

If you're of the green persuasion, know that killing people is the last resort in most military missions -- but it IS one tool in the tool belt that the government expects you to use if needed.

If you're of the yellow persuasion, it's up to you to think hard & decide whether to keep working toward doing a job where you may be called on to use lethal force - kill people - to get the job done.

If you're of the red persuasion, the CAF _can_ do humanitarian work, but its _main_ job is to be able to, when called on by the government, apply force - up to and including lethal force - to get a job the government wants done.  Sometimes that job is humanitarian, sometimes it's stopping people from doing bad things.  But if you truly, _honestly_ think you can't kill someone, you will not likely be able to do the job - and by _not_ killing someone when it needs to be done, you could cause _other_ people to get killed.

Think hard, and good luck.


----------



## Denty618

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'm confused by two different bits of your post:  this bit ....... and this bit from your thread title:I'm not trying to be difficult, but I just want to be clear:  are you saying that you're keen on "recce missions" (where one of your jobs will be to find bad guys for you or others to kill), and you'd like to be "deployed", but you don't _want_ to kill people?  Or would you _prefer_ not to kill people?  Or you could _never_ kill someone?
> 
> I ask what seems like a dopey question because each of those key words in yellow make a difference.
> 
> If you're of the green persuasion, know that killing people is the last resort in most military missions -- but it IS one tool in the tool belt that the government expects you to use if needed.
> 
> If you're of the yellow persuasion, it's up to you to think hard & decide whether to keep working toward doing a job where you may be called on to use lethal force - kill people - to get the job done.
> 
> If you're of the red persuasion, the CAF _can_ do humanitarian work, but its _main_ job is to be able to, when called on by the government, apply force - up to and including lethal force - to get a job the government wants done.  Sometimes that job is humanitarian, sometimes it's stopping people from doing bad things.  But if you truly, _honestly_ think you can't kill someone, you will not likely be able to do the job - and by _not_ killing someone when it needs to be done, you could cause _other_ people to get killed.
> 
> Think hard, and good luck.



I get how that could be misleading. I would never take a life unless I felt it was important. I do believe in a necessary evil, that killing someone could lead to the safety of many more. It's something nobody should want to do, but If I had to do it I would. Im just not going to go looking for it but I know in the trade I want its very possible I would have to, and thats okay with me. In a perfect world I would never have to take a life, but this world is far from perfect and I want to do my part to change that. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brihard

Denty618 said:
			
		

> I get how that could be misleading. I would never take a life unless I felt it was important. I do believe in a necessary evil, that killing someone could lead to the safety of many more. It's something nobody should want to do, but If I had to do it I would. Im just not going to go looking for it but I know in the trade I want its very possible I would have to, and thats okay with me. In a perfect world I would never have to take a life, but this world is far from perfect and I want to do my part to change that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



Sounds like you've got your head on straight. Training will help sort the rest out.

Recognize that although our armoured regiments do carry a reconnaissance task, that is simply one mission profile and skillset they have. They are still a combat oriented force- in conventional warfare, part of the job of a recce screen is to brutally destroy the enemy's recce screen ahead of the main force. In Afghanistan our reconnaissance companies were doing many of the same tasks as the rifle companies, killing bad guys, and taking casualties themselves. The role of the military is to develop, maintain, and if necessary employ its unique capacity to kill people and break their stuff in defense of the national interest under the lawful direction of the civil authority. Any and all trades may need to do this with the exception of the chaplaincy- even our medics are trained and expected to bear arms and use them.


----------



## mariomike

When I appeared before the draft board examiner during World War II, he asked me if I
 thought I could kill. “I don’t know about strangers,” I replied, “but friends, certainly.”
 – Oscar Levant



			
				Denty618 said:
			
		

> My question is, will I ever get to actually deploy?



Possibility of deployment
https://army.ca/forums/threads/124754/post-1467061.html#msg1467061

Can someone throw me a friggin deployment????!!!  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/103498.0

Chances of Deployment ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/105273.0

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.25
2 pages.

What's best for Deployment opportunities
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81264.0
3 pages.

Deployment probabilities  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/104102.0
2 pages

Curious about deployment rates if anyone can help?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121073.0

Voluntary Deployment???  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/98932.0

Wanna join, but what if I don't wanna deploy? (merged) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/89177.0/nowap.html
4 pages

Reserves and Deployment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/102409.0
2 pages.

Deployment Tempo  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

TOURS AS NCM INF PRIVATE
http://army.ca/forums/threads/122685.0

Deployment length?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110691.0

Deployment duration 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/36345.0
2 pages.

Timeframe before deployment for infantry res
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110399.0/nowap.html

BMQ to Deployment Timeline  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/87928.0

Deployment 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/104765.0

deployment/rotation length 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/62699.0/nowap.html
9 pages.

etc...

See also,

Operations update 
"The Canadian Armed Forces operations monthly public affairs narrative is designed to give an up-to-date overview of ongoing Canadian Armed Forces missions in Canada, North America and around the world."
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/update.page

Date modified: 2016-12-02


----------



## daftandbarmy

Denty618 said:
			
		

> I am im the middle of the application proccess and I am more than excited to join up. Yeah I'm a little nervous but it wouldn't be human not too be. I really want to be part of LdSh recce but I understand that I may be placed in a different regiment. My question is, will I ever get to actually deploy? Will I ever be directly aiding people wether its through recce missions or voluntary disaster recovery(hurricanes etc). Don't thrash me over not knowing the proper terms, im still learning but my parents are hippies and kept me away from anything remotely military all my life. Hell I wasn't even allowed to play call of duty until I was 16 and even then they would limit how often I could play. If I had it my way, I would spend 6 months deployed and 6 at the regiment. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk



Speaking as an Infantry guy, I thought that Patton once described the role of armoured recce pretty well: "Just drive down that road, until you get blown up”. For impressions about other kinds of activities that the armoured corps may be called upon to perform in wartime, I would suggest that you might want to watch 'Fury'.  

In situations short of general war, they'll wind up shoveling sand into bags and handing out pencils to kids, just like the rest of us. 

It's important to be ready, willing and able to do all of these things well, of course.


----------



## Mouthstring

Sorry if this has been posted before but I couldn't find a recent one on this subject. Ive always wanted to join the military and now that I'm 20 I've been seriously considering it for quite a while. I understand that a big part of the job is just boring stuff and cleaning exc.. but I was wondering what the possibilities of deployment are? I'm fine with the cleaning for however long I just don't want my ENTIRE  career in the military to be just doing chores. I want to be able to deploy and see party of the world and work hard doing things that are really important. As much as I hate it after the fact, I like to push myself when I work and put myself in physically demanding positions. So again, I wanted to know what possibilities of deployment (anywhere at all) are? Weather that's that's going out in the field and sitting around doing chores or going on missions anywhere (even if they're not dangerous). And before you comment saying it's shit and I'm gonna hate it later and I'm just some kid that doesn't know what he's talking about, I've always wanted to generally go out and help. Everyone I admire are the people who go out and fight for us and I want to be able to be there with them and help them do what they do. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## PuckChaser

Deployments depend on your trade, your rank, your element, your fitness/medical status, what unit you're posted to, whether you're good at your job and a whole host of other factors. There are far too many variables to tell you exactly how often you'll be gone. Be prepared to deploy, but don't think a deployment is owed to you or disappointed when someone gets picked ahead of you and you'll be just fine.

Here's where we are now: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/operations/current.page which could change in sometimes less than 24 hours notice.


----------



## RocketRichard

Excellent points and info by PC and MM. When I first joined deployments were beyond the pale rare. To a soldier we were raring to go but alas not much was happening, except for the very real threat of the Cold War becoming Hot. After I released from the reg force deployments became the norm. Buddies of mine have been to Iraq, Somalia, Bosnia, Haiti, Afghanistan etc.  Some have been to all of the above.  Going on a deployment is what we train for but if it doesn't happen it doesn't happen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye In The Sky

If you want to join a trade that is operationally focused, doesn't involve 'cleaning stuff' most of the time and will almost guarantee deployments, the RCAF may have the trade just for you.

Airborne Electronic Sensor Operator (AES Op)  (Just to note, Aurora crews are rarely, if ever, 20 in total.  That is the max we can fly with total, if we bring Techs, etc along on a trip and they are coming Aurora Air.  10-12 would be more realistic for crew size)

Not counting exercises and training away trips, I've done 7 *named Ops* deployments in the past 35 months after qualifying on the new systems we have.  Some of those trips have been to really nice spots, some to sandy spots.  But if you're looking for involvement in ops, deployments, I can't think of a better trade to recommend.  And there is Specialist pay in our trade and Aircrew Allowance for those in flying positions as well.


----------



## medicineman

See if you can join the Irish Army - they deploy all the time and it's part of your contract that you must deploy on at least one or two tours - they go on peacekeeping ops to many horrible places in the world...and don't brag about it.

MM


----------



## dimsum

In a similar vein to AESOP, Air Combat Systems Officers (ACSO, formerly Air Navigators) also deploy quite a bit, especially in the Long Range Patrol and Maritime Helicopter environments.


----------



## wilkins0310

My boyfriend has been in the military for two years now and hasn't yet gotten deployed. He keeps expressing that he is "excited" to get his deployment he has actually used the term excited often and that it would he "good news". I have mixed emotions about this and questions - is this a normal? I am struggling because I am not close with any military members so I don't have anyone to ask or reference. I understand it is important for his career but I don't understand how he can say he is excited or happy about getting deployed for six months to kuwait or somewhere else. Some insight would be appreciated and thoughts and feelings military members had prior to their first deployment to give me some perspective. Its difficult for me to not take it personally so before jumping to that I wanted to get an idea from some of you


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Hi...I can understand the mixed emotions...how can he be "excited" when it means you'll be apart.  

Compare it to...a new contractor getting his/her first home to build, or a newly trained firefighter who is "excited" when the bell rings for their first real fire.

It's a chance to put the training you have to use "for real", it usually means making some extra money and is usually good for a members career and development.


----------



## JesseWZ

wilkins0310 said:
			
		

> My boyfriend has been in the military for two years now and hasn't yet gotten deployed. He keeps expressing that he is "excited" to get his deployment he has actually used the term excited often and that it would he "good news". I have mixed emotions about this and questions - is this a normal? I am struggling because I am not close with any military members so I don't have anyone to ask or reference. I understand it is important for his career but I don't understand how he can say he is excited or happy about getting deployed for six months to kuwait or somewhere else. Some insight would be appreciated and thoughts and feelings military members had prior to their first deployment to give me some perspective. Its difficult for me to not take it personally so before jumping to that I wanted to get an idea from some of you



Hi Wilkins,

You are not the first or only one to feel this. When I got my first deployment, I was quite excited and my wife was understandably nervous and struggled with my excitement. Eye in the Sky is quite accurate that for the military member - we train and train and develop skills over a period of (usually) years. Depending on the trade or occupation, a deployment may be the first time those skills are put to "use" outside of a training environment. 

Others may chime in and are better able to word-smith here but there is also a large cultural emphasis the military puts on deployments - "who you are and where ya been" becomes part of your military _identity_ and those who haven't deployed sometimes feel "less than" even if they haven't deployed through no fault of their own. 

In short, it's normal he is excited and it's normal that you aren't! Somewhere, you'll meet in the middle. Once the lead up starts, he (and you) will likely receive resources through the local MFRC which will help you stay in touch with other spouses and families whose members are on similar (if not the same) deployment.


----------



## wilkins0310

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Hi...I can understand the mixed emotions...how can he be "excited" when it means you'll be apart.
> 
> Compare it to...a new contractor getting his/her first home to build, or a newly trained firefighter who is "excited" when the bell rings for their first real fire.
> 
> It's a chance to put the training you have to use "for real", it usually means making some extra money and is usually good for a members career and development.



I feel I should add he is an MP and only joined the military to get policing experience - he has been conflicted about his career whether he will continue the military route or switch over to civvy policing (which was his original plan). He has talked about the future career wise both military side and civvy side. A lot of what I've been hearing is that deployment is finally the chance to put your trade or what you have been trained to do in action. He is working as an MP shift work for the last year.


----------



## AKa

For many of us in uniform, deployment is the pinnacle of service.  It is interesting, and it's something that you just don't get to do in most jobs.  He's likely been hearing others telling the weird/exciting/funny/sad/tragic stories of their deployments and he wants some vivid experiences of his own.  It really is a chance to do something extraordinary.  It doesn't always work out that way, but it's usually at least interesting.

He's not excited about the prospect of being away from you, he's excited about an opportunity that's not available to all.  

And if it's any comfort, it is my belief that deployments do not damage solid relationships.  They do however, tend to expose issues that have been glossed over until that point.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## fishtooth87

Hey everyone,

So I am in the process of applying but still narrowing down my choices of positions.

I want to be deployed eventually, Main positions I wanted are combat engineer or infantry.

What combat type position would be most likely to be deployed? 

Anyone have any idea what conflicts we might be involved in coming up etc?

I appreciate any help


----------



## mariomike

fishtooth87 said:
			
		

> I want to be deployed eventually,
> 
> What combat type position would be most likely to be deployed?



For discussion of chance of deployment, see also,

Chance of Deployment [Merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/39949.175
8 pages.


----------

